# Codificador RDS (envia informacion y nombre del tema que esta al aire)



## yamil2009 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene informacion de como construir un codificador RDS, con la ayuda de un amigo que me mostro fotos bajadas de la net pude dar con la pagina donde muestra un  codificador RDS, claro que la pagina esta en ruso lo cual dificulta su interpretacion.
Ojala alguien pueda dar informacion de esto?

http://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=11345&st=1080

Por otro lado tambien vi en esta otra pagina un RDS muy interezante
y un video donde muestra como usarlo, cuenta CON UNA PANTALLA LCD para ver la informacion que esta enviando el RDS

http://rdsencoder.cwahi.net/






Si alguien tuviera el esquema de este ultimo seria muy bueno.

Atte 

YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 30, 2011)

Está muy buena la info, es probable que un circuito así pueda generar los patrones, pero la información que pasa el RDS entra al PIC a traves de ese COM 3 que va al transistor?

Porque creo que debe entrarle información en forma de datos serie al PIC...no creo que lo graben cada vez que quieren pasaruna info


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 31, 2011)

Alguien tiene algun comentario? o tiene algun esquema muchomejor se los agradecere.
Atte

YAMIL


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2011)

Está muy bueno, y porqué no haces ese que se ve que funciona?

el circuito parece estar bien...


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lo que no tengo muy claro es a que pin del puerto serial se debe conectar.
 Puedes darme una mano en eso?

Atte YAMIL


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2011)

En el esquema electrónico parece ir a un puerto serie DB9...supongo que el pin que dice COM port 3...debe ir al pin 2 o 3 del DB9...el 2 o el 3 envia data

y el que dice MPX+RDS out....debe ir al otro pin (2 o 3) del DB9...el pin que te quede libre...es el que recibe la data...

supongooooooo

lo encontre!


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 2, 2011)

La seÑal mpx+rds out es la que va al transmisor.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 2, 2011)

El Emisor RDS va conectado al Com de la PC que manda información mediante un software al circuito encargado de codificar/mezclar el audio + la info. RDS(en este caso un PIC) para que la salida de la modulacion al equipo emisor de RF este completa. El circuito de la segunda pagina (el Decoder) es inútil sin el microcontrolador programado que solo ellos te venden. Como toda cosa que involucre microcontroladores su esquema es inútil si no disponemos del software a cargar en ellos para que funcionen a menos que tengamos el suficiente conocimiento en programación como para realizarlo nosotros mismos pero en ese caso tendría poco sentido andar adaptando algo que otro hizo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gracias Amigo, quisiera probar el circuito. sera que puedes ayudarme, es que no entiendo a que pin del puerto serial debe ir conectado.

Gracias 

Atte YAMIL


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 3, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Gracias Amigo, quisiera probar el circuito. sera que puedes ayudarme, es que no entiendo a que pin del puerto serial debe ir conectado.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Atte YAMIL



En la etiqueta que va a la resistencia que conecta la base del BC547  del circuito lo dice claramente "PORT COM 3" se lee Puerto Com Pin 3 que es el de TX del puerto Com RS232C en su ficha DB9 y el GND del circuito va a la Pin 5 del DB9. Es todo lo que tenes que conectar a la PC. Obviamente te reitero que tenes que tener el software corriendo y seteado la salida en el com que esta conectada la placa le informe al PIC la data a enviar.
El audio entra en la etiqueta "Audio" (si usas stereo se toma de la salida del codificador)y la salida ya mezclada con el RDS va en la etiqueta "MPX+RDS Out" hacia el equipo emisor. Ojo con la velocidad del RDS si podes setearla empezá trabajando a velocidades bajas (300-1200bps).

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gracias por el Dato Amigo, ya estoy comprando las piezas haber que tal va. Alguien mas se anima? avisen porfa haber como les va!

Atte  YAMIL


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 15, 2011)

Nadie aun armo este Codificador? yo estoy buscando como grabar el PIC y lo publico mi ensamble.


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 15, 2011)

hola, muy bueno el circuito, abría que armarlo. termino un proyecto que estoy armando y prometo armarlo a ver que hace, los componentes ya los tengo todos. me falta tirar el soft al pic y montar la placa y luego les cuento.
yo hace unos años vaje este circuito pero no lo he armado si por ahi les interesa puedo subir vastante info de este y un par mas que tengo por ahi archivados


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 16, 2011)

Porfavor Nicolas, seria de gran ayuda el que publicaras toda la informcion sobre este RDS. Y si es posible tambien los otros esquemas que comentas,Toda informacion es bien venida.
Yo lo encontre gracias a la referencia de un amigo, el cual me paso la foto bajada de la net y yo la busque y cai en la pagina rusa de donde saque lo demas, claro que la traduccion no es tan buena usando el Google pero pude entender algo.
Ojala puedas aportar lo que tengas Amigo.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 18, 2011)

Hola amigos aqui les muestro mi Codificador RDS. Solo le falta grabar el microcontrolador para hacer el test respectivo.
Espero hacerlo pronto para mostrarles los resultados.
Atte:
YAMIL


----------



## elgriego (Dic 18, 2011)

Hola yamil2009,pinta muy bien esa placa ,todo muy prolijo ,queremos verla funcionar.


Saludos El Griego.


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 18, 2011)

Eso tambien deseo que sea muy pronto Amigo.
Gracias por escribir


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 18, 2011)

hola!
lo prometido es deuda
aca tengo un circuito que baje hace un tiempo, por ahi les sirve de algo
si encuentro los demas los subo
saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 19, 2011)

Para los que armen el RDS, solo agrego que por la entrada audio va solo audio mono.


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 19, 2011)

buenas noches "dano" tengo entendido que la entrada de audio puede venir de un coder estereo,verdad?
saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 20, 2011)

nicolas a bustos dijo:


> buenas noches "dano" tengo entendido que la entrada de audio puede venir de un coder estereo,verdad?
> saludos



En este diseño no.

Para que el rds pueda "convivir" con el codificador estereo, es necesario enfasarlos a ambos, es por eso que se toma una muestra de señal del codificador y se la inyecta al RDS para que se sincronice o viceversa.

19 38 57 nada es casualidad


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 20, 2011)

buen punto "dano" creo lo mas facil seria tomar alguna referencia de los 57 Khz, o bien reformar el progamita para generar desde este "rds" una señal de 38 Khz hacia el coder estereo, en el caso mio seria tal ves, un poco mas sensillo ya que mi generador tiene un oscilador de 456Khz y mediante divisores logro los 38 y 19 Khz seria cuestion de rediseñar esa parte de mi encoder.
alguna idea?
saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 20, 2011)

Hola Amigos

Yo tengo acá un generador de 19, 38 y 57Khz en un pic12f629 simulado en Proteus con un cristal 7.600MHz,
es una buena base para adaptarse o modificar una placa para su uso...


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 20, 2011)

Y alguien tiene un codificador RDS para usarlo con un Codificador
 Stereo?


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 22, 2011)

No, pero tengo un codificador estéreo que se puede conjuntar con un codificador RDS:
http://www.qsl.net/yo4hfu/stereo_encoder.html Es oversampling y esto ofrece mejor separación de canales, bajo ruido y cero ajustes.

La idea es usar el monRDS ( http://www.goessens.dyndns.org/wiki/doku.php?id=rds:monrds_coder ) y conectar la salida del oscilador del pic que va con el cuarzo de 4.332 a la base del 2º transistor del generador de señales del codificador de estéreo del primer link. 

De este modo, tenemos un Stereo + RDS en un solo equipo, sincronizados con el mismo cuarzo y saliendo las señales a fase constante.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 7, 2012)

por aca hay otro rds: http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/ERDS/

usa un 12c508b, para el que se provee el hex a cargar, pero también lleva un 16f84a, del que no dice nada... la aplicación para Windows también está ahí.


----------



## tiago (Abr 7, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> por aca hay otro rds: http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/ERDS/
> 
> usa un 12c508b, para el que se provee el hex a cargar, pero también lleva un 16f84a, del que no dice nada... la aplicación para Windows también está ahí.



El *.hex del 16f84 lo tienes en el último renglón   "erds  v1.1.zip"
Parece un montaje muy interesante y creo que no voy a poder resistirme  

Saludos.

PD. ¿Cual es la aplicacion para windows?


----------



## yamil2009 (Abr 8, 2012)

Acabo de verlo, parece interezante, La Aplicacion esta dentro del rar que esta dentro de este otro rar erds_v1.1

Por lo que vi es para usarlo por puerto LPT


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 9, 2012)

Por lo general las aplicaciones para automatización de emisoras vienen preparadas para trabajar con los RDS (Dinesat de HardData por ejemplo).


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 9, 2012)

Ya que estamos puestos, adjunto el código fuente para el codificador ERDS. Al parecer se publicó en un foro ruso. 
Estaria bien que los más entendidos en PIC's lo revisaran para ver si funciona o se puede trasladar a otro modelo de PIC más moderno (es para un 16F84 de 20MHz que ya casi no se encuentra y es muy caro para lo que es).

Saludos


----------



## alex20551 (Jul 24, 2012)

algien sabe sobre un RDS que este funcionando porfa nesecito los planos para hacer uno


----------



## javis88 (Ene 20, 2013)

alex20551 dijo:


> algien sabe sobre un RDS que este funcionando porfa nesecito los planos para hacer uno



Hola que tal, quiero armar un codificador RDS, que tal te fue? cuanto tiempo te tomo, gracias

Si quieres me respondes a este correo, *Como No Respeto Las Normas Del Foro Me Editaron El Mensaje@Politicas.com*


----------



## marcelocg (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola gente alguien tendría el circuito del codificador estereo que se pueda aparear con el ERDS v1.1? el pin que dice 38Khz es el que manda la señal al codificador STereo? o en este pin se inyecta la señal de 38 Khz del coder?
Desde ya Gracias por su atención.-


----------



## marcelocg (Abr 15, 2013)

Aqui va un pequeño aporte vi un post con este encoder aqui esta el detalle del mismo.


----------



## emiajleugim (Oct 11, 2013)

Alguien hizo funcionar erds? Yo lo arme pero nada. Si alguien me dice que si,  insisto. Gracias


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 11, 2013)

Sí que funciona el ERDS, es posible que en el receptor no obtengas ningun mensaje hasta que el generador de RDS lo conectes al PC y lo cargues de datos. 
 También tiene un LED conectado al PIC16F84 que parpadea cuando se están generando tramas de datos.

Había un detalle con la EEPROM que debía ser de bus I2C compatible con velocidad de 400kHz, yo puse una 24c04 y funcionó bien.
Recuerda que si no inyectas las señales de 57kHz y 1.1875kHz externamente, debes generarlas programando el pic pequeño y con un cuarzo de 4.332MHz. Por lo demás es muy sencillo, hay que ajustar el nivel de RDS en el transmisor de FM para que ésta señal genere una desviación de frecuencia entre 3 y 6kHz.


----------



## emiajleugim (Oct 12, 2013)

Muchas gracias por responder. Estoy sorprendido por la rapides en la respuesta y te comento que tambien arme el monrds y si bien funciona no me llega a convencer. Me siento en deuda así que estoy a disposicion de quien requiera algo para ayudar. Otra vez mil gracias.

Con  respecto a los 57 khz los genero a partir del piloto del codificador  estereo, o sea con los 19 khz. Hasta ahi la tengo clara y lo hice. Para  conseguir los 1187,5 tendria que dividir los 57 khz por 48 pero no  quisiera agregar otro pic para hacerlo. Que me aconsejas que haga. Mis  disculpas por ser tan cargoso. Desde ya gracias.-

Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos


----------



## emiajleugim (Oct 13, 2013)

Les cuento que encontre el problema en el ERDS por lo que no me funcionaba. Un par de pistas en corto no me dejaban cargar los datos. La obserbacion del amigo que contesto me dio la pista, asi que muy agradecido. La pregunta ahora es, para hacerlo funcionar sincronizado con un coder estereo tomo los 19 khz del piloto y con el 4046 genero los 57 khz en fase pero me queda la duda de los 1187,5 khz si tambien debo sincronizarlo o lo tomo del pic12c508?. Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda.-

Perdón "observación"


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 14, 2013)

Sí, el PIC12C508 está para esto: partiendo del cuarzo de 4,332MHz, obtienes la señal de 57kHz para el modulador de portadora suprimida, y los 1,1875kHz de señal de reloj para los datos. 

Si usas coder estéreo, es opcional que sincronices el RDS con el tono piloto de 19kHz. La normativa de radiodifusión lo manda, pero hay emisoras que no lo hacen (lo he comprobado con analizador de modulación), y funciona perfectamente.


----------



## emiajleugim (Oct 15, 2013)

Hola Gatxan. Estoy reagradecido por tu predisposicion a ayudar. Personalmente uso el proteus y he realizado todo para sincronizar el generador RDS con el codificador en uso en el transmisor. Todo bién, pero quedé un poco descolocado cuando mencionaste los 1187.5, ya que no los había tenido en cuenta en la sincronización. Voy a hacer algunas pruebas y te comento. Demas está decir que quedo a tu disposicion para lo que necesites en el campo de la electrónica. Mil gracias por tu ayuda.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 17, 2013)

Hola, hay un numerito que no me queda claro: 1187,5 khz son mil ciento ochenta y siete punto cinco kilociclos? o sea 1,1875 Mhz?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 17, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, hay un numerito que no me queda claro: 1187,5 khz son mil ciento ochenta y siete punto cinco kilociclos? o sea 1,1875 Mhz?



Hola...No; es 1Khz con 187,5hz(1187.5hz)...lo que multiplicado por 2 faces de la modulación que se hace cada 180º y por los 8bit, te da los 19Khz.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 17, 2013)

Ahora entiendo. Gracias.


----------



## emiajleugim (Oct 20, 2013)

Me siento avergonzado. Pensar que creía saber algo de RDS. Gracias a uds. me doy cuenta lo mucho que tengo para aprender. Los sigo con entusiasmo. Yo le cambiaría el nombre. . . Foro de Primera. . .


----------



## emiajleugim (Oct 29, 2013)

Alguien tiene el manual de uso del ERDS en español. Desde ya muchas gracias.-


----------



## lou1390 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hola,buenas tardes

después de tener callada mi emisora por temor a sanciones ,estoy pensando en volver a emitir pero esta vez me gustaria acoplar un rds barato como el que muestro,alguien me puede decir como hacerlo en el emisor que adjunto

muchas gracias


----------



## braulillo (May 7, 2014)

Amigos, no sé si sea oportuno, pero hay un programa de pc que se llama Airomate que funciona como MPX y RDS, pero hay que tener cualquier tarjeta de sonido que soporte muestreo de salida de 192 KHz.

Yo tenia un post de ese progama en taringa, pero no se que pasó 

Pero el programa es bueno, y funciona. Lo probé.


----------



## lou1390 (May 8, 2014)

Buenas ,pues  miraré de probarlo y os cuento 

muchas gracias


----------



## yamilo12 (May 12, 2014)

que tal amigos del foro, aca va mi pregunta El RDs funciona en un transmisor mono? estuve buscando imformacion al respecto y segun me dijeron que esto funciona asi
el generador estereo manda una señal mpx al rds del rds ya va junto la señal estereo + rds por salida mpx al transmisor exitador...


----------



## ricbevi (May 13, 2014)

yamilo12 dijo:


> que tal amigos del foro, aca va mi pregunta El RDs funciona en un transmisor mono? estuve buscando imformacion al respecto y segun me dijeron que esto funciona asi
> el generador estereo manda una señal mpx al rds del rds ya va junto la señal estereo + rds por salida mpx al transmisor exitador...



Hola...La señal  RDS debería estar sincronizada con la señal "piloto" de 19khz del estéreo así que o haces todo en la misma placa(estéreo+ RDS) o haces lo que te dijeron. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Gatxan (May 14, 2014)

Hola, ultimamente no atiendo mucho este foro por motivos de desplazamientos laborales.... Para Javis88: no me he metido a fondo en programar PIC's para hacer coders de RDS, simplemente he probado lo que corre libremente por la red, aún así, el diagrama de bloques que adjunto es posible que aclare alguna duda a cerca de la generación de la trama de datos y la codificación bifásica.

Y un apunte más, el RDS puede emitirse por una emisora mono sin ninguna complicación añadida. En la web de PIRA.CZ hay ejemplos bien explicados. Lo de la sincronización con el tono piloto es para cuando se emite simultáneamente RDS y MPX estéreo.

Saludos!


----------



## yacobs (May 24, 2014)

*H*ola*,* soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria conocer mas... el generador de rds de dinesat no hace nada sin el codificador que mencionan? agradezco todo su aporte. tengo una tarjeta q*ue* me genera los 19khz reales y el dinesat que genera el rds (que en internet funciona muy bien) pero hasta ahi me llegue a quedar


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 1, 2014)

Buenos dias.

He encontrado este esquema de codificador RDS, basado en el PIC 16F628:

http://web.archive.org/web/20120827....dyndns.org/wiki/doku.php?id=rds:monrds_coder

El problema es que no puedo ni descargarme el HEX ni el programa de control (porque la pagina de goessens ha desaparecido), recuerdo que en su dia me los conseguí bajar peeero, se ve que sin querer borre el archivo o ha desaparecido de mi disco duro al "hacer limpieza" por lo que me hago una pregunta.

¿Alguien ha montado esa version del codificador? porque se habla mucho del MonRDS pero han habido varias versiones, aunque la única diferencia que veo es la forma en la que trata la salida MPX RDS (filtros, etc) pero la "esencia" del codificador es la misma... ahora, mi pregunta:

Ante la imposibilidad de encontrar el archivo HEX específico del codificador de arriba, en otros foros y por internet he encontrado los HEX de otros codificadores que usan el mismo PIC (esquema igual). Mi pregunta... ¿esos archivos HEX me servirán para ese esquema? Yo creo que si porque lo que es la codificacion del RDS es la misma, lo único que cambia es la forma en la que tratan la señal (enfasamiento con estereo, etc). 

De todas maneras, si alguien tiene el HEX y el programa para controlarlo, por favor, que lo publique por aquí... aunque el software de control creo que otros si pueden funcionar.


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 1, 2014)

Pues es una lástima que haya desaparecido la web original del MonRds. 
He rescatado de un foro ruso una evolución del MonRDS que incluye lo último que se desarrolló. Para PIC16F628 y 16F88.
Descarguen el archivo del siguiente link, descompriman, instalen el .exe y abran el programa de control. Arriba a la derecha hay un símbolo de interrogante "?", click allí y se abre una carpeta donde están los firmwares .hex para los PIC y los esquemas de montaje. Además incluye un circuito (opcional) que se conecta para emitir por RDS la temperatura ambiente de donde quieran.

http://www.4shared.com/rar/9wmXaZ8Nce/MonRDS_Install_Final.html

Espero que les sirva ayuda


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 2, 2014)

si gatxan, y da gracias que al menos he podido recuperar algo del Internet Wayback machine.

por cierto, sobre el programa que has proporcionado, a mi se me queda pillado y no me instala bien... si pudieras subir los archivos extraidos sin necesidad de instalar el programa, seria lo adecuado


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 16, 2014)

Buenas,
He cambiado el archivo comprimido por el .exe original, a ver si funciona:

http://www.4shared.com/file/sEo3t1emba/MonRDS_Install_Final.html


Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 17, 2014)

Ya se en que residia el fallo, hay un tipo de fuente que no deja registarla aunque los archivos si los crea, os lo voy a subir todo...


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 8, 2014)

Buenas, vuelvo a postear para deciros que he tenido resultados más que satisfactorios, aunque con algunas pequeñas pegas. He montado el MONRDS628, el que usa el PIC 16F628a. El nivel de salida es muy bueno, tanto como que puedo atacar a la entrada SCA de un emisor profesional de la marca OMB (25-30 DIG). Pero hay un problema, y es que al decirle desde el PC via RS232 que quiero guardar la configuración en la EEPROM no me hace ni caso, osease, el led de RS232 activity se enciende pero no guarda los cambios.

¿Que he hecho para programarlo? pues coger con el ICProg, modificar el archivo HEX en el apartado de la memoria EEPROM y poner misnvalores, editando el PID, el PS estático y el radiotexto. Grabo de nuevo el PIC con esa configuración y ¡voilá! se hizo el milagro.


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 8, 2014)

Buenas tardes,ante todo un saludo a Daniel Lopes,he adquirido el encoder y he intentado instalarlo en mi emisor pero el problema es que mi emisor tiene el decodificador stereo y entrada de audio junto en un circuito y no veola  manera de instalarlo...vuelvo adejar archivos sobre mi emisor.He escrito varias veces al fabricante chino y no me contestan para asesorarme,si alguien me pudiese ayudar .....

gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 8, 2014)

lou1390, yo he tenido el mismo problema con un emisor de los 80 clonico marca Whik, como no tiene entrada SCA ni RDS, sólo tiene entrada de audio RCA ya que en su interior tiene codificador estereo.

Cuando el emisor lo ponia en MONO, si funcionaba el RDS pero al ponerlo en ESTEREO el mismo codificador destruia el RDS. Sin embargo hemos intentado mezclar el RDS en la misma mesa de mezclas como si fuese un canal de audio y en este caso, la señal RDS 57 kHz va mezclada con el audio y si la ha tolerado. 

Un truco para ver si estas lanzando el RDS es sintonizar las bandas laterales. Por ejemplo, si emites en 101.50 al poner 101.65 deberias de oir un silbido como si fueran gargaras. Si oyes eso, estas lanzando el RDS.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2014)

Hola caro lou1390 , ? acaso ya esperimentaste conectar la salida del encoder RDS en la entrada "AUX" de lo transmissor FM ( conector BNC henbra) ? 
? Se no for muchas molestias poderias subir mas datos tecnicos de lo encoder RDS ?
Hasta onde se lo encoder RDS nesecita estar sincronizado (enfasado) con lo tono piloto del encoder estereo , como desafortunadamente lo encoder estereo de tu transmissor es incorporado directamente a el PLL las cosas son dificiles de resolver. un meo es hacer una cirurgia en la tarjeta PLL , desligar lo audio mpx del  encoder estereo de lo PLL , sacar para fuera una entrada MPX y enplear un encoder estereo externo agregado a lo encoder RDS ( enfasados)
Att.


Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 13, 2014)

Hola Daniel ,conecté el encoder a la entrada sca del emisor y se reproduce unas letras en el receptor ,pero no corresponden a mi ajuste,la  verdad es que no me atrevo a manipular el circuito del transmisor,por eso mi intención era ponerme en contacto con el fabricante  para ver si me daba una solución fácil,pero he escrito varios emails y no me contestan. te adjunto esquema del encoder que tengo,gracias.

http://iw1cgw.xoom.it/elettronica/encoder_RDS_MONRDS_original/encoder_RDS_MONRDS_original.htm


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 19, 2014)

Andrxx   ,he probado de conectar salida rds a entrada mezclador de audio y solo se oye un silbido pero no me aparece el rds en el receptor ,alguien sabe como podria hacer funcionar esto.....
muchas gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 19, 2014)

lou1390 dijo:


> Andrxx   ,he probado de conectar salida rds a entrada mezclador de audio y solo se oye un silbido pero no me aparece el rds en el receptor ,alguien sabe como podria hacer funcionar esto.....
> muchas gracias



Hola @lou1390 ... no veo la posibilidad de agregarle un encoder RDS a el emisor que subiste el esquema, en tanto y en cuanto, no se saque una muestra del pin 19(PILOT SIGNAL OUT) del microprocesador encargado de genera la señal stereo y el PLL y se sincronice un circuito RDS exterior(que tenga dicha posibilidad de sincronizacion externa) para luego re-inyectarla una vez sincronizada en el punto donde se encuentran R26, R27 y C34.
Cuando se emita en stereo, las señales de piloto de 19KHz, sub-portadora de 38KHz y sub-portadora de 56Khz del RDS, deben estar sincronizadas entre si.
Si la emisión es en mono, no hay problemas de sincronizacion  ya que no existen señales que puedan colisionar entre si.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 19, 2014)

Buenas noches, pues vaya una lástima,desde luego no llego a entender como esta gente que fabrica  estos equipos que se ven tan bien acabados no dejan  ni siquiera la posibilidad de poder conectar un simple circuito encoder,en fin ,porque por lo demás me está funcionando el emisor perfectamente,bueno tengo todavia una pega y es que si el audio sale por el mezclador de mi equipo de musica sale sin zumbido de fondo ,pero cuando el audio lo inyecto  por mi portatil y este está conectado a corriente ,de fondo suena zumbido y al dejar el pórtatil solo con bateria ya no lo hace,algún consejo?  gracias de nuevo


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 20, 2014)

que raro lo que dices del silbido ¿el codificador RDS esta bien? ¿podrias poner el emisor en MONO muentras haces esa prueba?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 20, 2014)

lou1390 dijo:


> Buenas noches, pues vaya una lástima,desde luego no llego a entender como esta gente que fabrica  estos equipos que se ven tan bien acabados no dejan  ni siquiera la posibilidad de poder conectar un simple circuito encoder,en fin ,porque por lo demás me está funcionando el emisor perfectamente,bueno tengo todavia una pega y es que si el audio sale por el mezclador de mi equipo de musica sale sin zumbido de fondo ,pero cuando el audio lo inyecto  por mi portatil y este está conectado a corriente ,de fondo suena zumbido y al dejar el pórtatil solo con bateria ya no lo hace,algún consejo?  gracias de nuevo



Seguramente fabrican o fabricaran, algún modelo que incluye y/o contemple el tema del RDS.
Ten en cuenta que el tema es relativamente nuevo para los tiempos que demanda diseñar, poner a punto y sacar al mercado productos de ese tipo, así como la incorporación, a los sistemas receptores la decodificacion/muestra de dicha señal.
En cuanto al zumbido del equipo, seguramente es un problema de GND  de la fuente de alimentación/cargador de la portátil.
Generalmente traen capacitores de bajo valor de des-acople del GND a la linea de alimentación(110-220AC).
Deberías tener una toma a tierra en el equipo y probar si desaparece.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 21, 2014)

Bien gracias,probaré en mono y lo del cable a tierra.El codificado de los dos leeds solo  parpadea el rojo y el verde no se ilumina ,es asi correcto o quizás no lo haya configurado correctamente)
gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 21, 2014)

lou1390 dijo:


> Bien gracias,probaré en mono y lo del cable a tierra.El codificado de los dos leeds solo  parpadea el rojo y el verde no se ilumina ,es asi correcto o quizás no lo haya configurado correctamente)
> gracias



Nunca lo he probado pero te diría que deben parpadear los dos debido a que uno indica la actividad con la PC y el otro la señal saliente del RDS.
La emisión en mono esta bien pero no puedes inyectarle la señal del RDS si no es directamente en el punto que te señale anteriormente...supongo que en la entrada auxiliar que tiene y debido a que no esta pensado para la emisión/entrada de datos, puede haber deformaciones por los valores RC del circuito de dosificación presente.
Sin hacer las pruebas/mediciones con instrumental acorde es difícil dar precisiones.
El circuito del RDS que subiste es exclusivamente para una emisora mono ya que no tienen la posibilidad de sincronizarse mediante señales externas. 

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 22, 2014)

lou1390 dijo:


> Bien gracias,probaré en mono y lo del cable a tierra.El codificado de los dos leeds solo  parpadea el rojo y el verde no se ilumina ,es asi correcto o quizás no lo haya configurado correctamente)
> gracias



Esa es buena seña, uno es que el RDS está funcionando y el otro sólo se ilumina cuando le envias datos via RS232 al codificador.


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 22, 2014)

Buenas noches,probé con conectar la salida del rds a entrada audio del mezclador y nada.... en fin ...me tendré que conformar con lo que tengo ,de todas formas os agradezco mucho vuestro interés ,un abrazo a todos


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 24, 2014)

Te voy a hacer una propuesta ¿que codificador RDS tienes? por curiosidad...


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 24, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Te voy a hacer una propuesta ¿que codificador RDS tienes? por curiosidad...



Lee _esto _que esta solo unos mensajes mas arriba!!

Ric.


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 25, 2014)

El codificador que tengo es Mon rds,adjunto foto


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 6, 2014)

hola amigos les comento un poco tengo un codificador de rds y este me hace un ruido cuando  esta con el code estereo hay alguna manera de que esto no pase ? y si es a si me giarian por que la verdad atormenta poray


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 7, 2014)

jesus segurola dijo:


> hola amigos les comento un poco tengo un codificador de rds y este me hace un ruido cuando  esta con el code estereo hay alguna manera de que esto no pase ? y si es a si me giarian por que la verdad atormenta poray



¿No estara el nivel de RDS demasiado alto?


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 7, 2014)

hola gracias por contestar se te agradece vos cuanto me aconsejas que le de, de nivel ???


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 8, 2014)

Te cuento lo que yo hago, tu escucha las bandas laterales que generas, por ejemplo, si emites en 101.50 pon 191.70 o 101.65, cuando empieces a subir el RDS oiras un gorgorito, cuando ese gorgorito se oiga notoriamente y veas que te carga el RDS, ya está.

Otra cosa es que el codificador RDS esté mal o defectuoso...


----------



## jesus segurola (Sep 8, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Te cuento lo que yo hago, tu escucha las bandas laterales que generas, por ejemplo, si emites en 101.50 pon 191.70 o 101.65, cuando empieces a subir el RDS oiras un gorgorito, cuando ese gorgorito se oiga notoriamente y veas que te carga el RDS, ya está.
> 
> Otra cosa es que el codificador RDS esté mal o defectuoso...



hola amigo buenas noches, hay estuve probando lo que me desis y anda bien al parecer estaba muy alto el volumen estaba como de fabrica y aanda bien bien el code estereo que uso junto con el rds son estos te paso una foto

hay estan armados disculpa la claridad de la imagen


----------



## tritonsat (Abr 3, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> lou1390, yo he tenido el mismo problema con un emisor de los 80 clonico marca Whik, como no tiene entrada SCA ni RDS, sólo tiene entrada de audio RCA ya que en su interior tiene codificador estereo.
> 
> Cuando el emisor lo ponia en MONO, si funcionaba el RDS pero al ponerlo en ESTEREO el mismo codificador destruia el RDS. Sin embargo hemos intentado mezclar el RDS en la misma mesa de mezclas como si fuese un canal de audio y en este caso, la señal RDS 57 kHz va mezclada con el audio y si la ha tolerado.
> 
> Un truco para ver si estas lanzando el RDS es sintonizar las bandas laterales. Por ejemplo, si emites en 101.50 al poner 101.65 deberias de oir un silbido como si fueran gargaras. Si oyes eso, estas lanzando el RDS.



Hola para que te ande el RDS tenes que poner en le entrada auxiliar.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 3, 2016)

tritonsat dijo:


> Hola para que te ande el RDS tenes que poner en le entrada auxiliar.



No, es que el emisor del que hablaba solo tiene entrada AUDIO L Y R no tiene MPX ni SCA como los modernos.


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 4, 2016)

Buenos dias ,tengo el rds Encoder MonRDS pero parece ser que el programa que acompaña al circuito ha caducado.Alguien me puede proporcionar algún programa que sea compatible con dicho circuito.Por otra parte tengo el mismo problema que Andrxx, mi emisor tiene entrada sólo de audio,de que manera se podria adaptar el encoder para que transmitiera datos..?

muchas gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 4, 2016)

Buenas lou1390, yo mi encoder lo hice caseramente con el 16F628 y el cristal de 4,332, lo programo con este software NO SE SI SERÁ COMPATIBLE. Es el de JJ Goessens.

NOTA: En el archivo INI se guarda la configuración de programación del RDS. Cuando lo abras salen los datos de una emisora que programé con este software asi que no os asusteis jaja


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 4, 2016)

Me puedes decir exactamente como conectas el codificador al emisor ?  muchas gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 4, 2016)

Te cuento, nosotros inyectamos el codificador estereo a través de un vanal de audio y a su vez... a través de una resistencia variable de 5 kohm buscando el punto donde mejor carga el RDS.


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/400952144796
Muestro foto del encoder .al canal de audio debo conectar al rca que pone in o out ?

gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 5, 2016)

lou1390 dijo:


> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/400952144796
> Muestro foto del encoder .al canal de audio debo conectar al rca que pone in o out ?
> 
> gracias



Out a una de las entradas del codificador o emisor, si es estereo, al añadir RDS tendras que subir volumen porque a lo mejor pierde algo por añadir el RDS al conjunto.


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 5, 2016)

muchisimas gracias,lo probaré y comentaré...


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 11, 2016)

Buenos dias y muchas gracias a andrxx,pues he podido grabar con su programa el indicativo de mi emisora ,pero cuando conecto la salida out del coder a entrada de audio del emisor no sale nada,he movido el trimer ajustable y nada solo parpadea el led rojo y el verde no enciende.......


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 11, 2016)

Ese transmisor tiene algún problema que recorta el RDS... ¿cuando programabas el RDS al darle a SAVE TO EEPROM se encendia el otro piloto?


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 11, 2016)

Creo que no,lo probaré de nuevo,lo que si me salia son unas palabras como : radio , vendome...  no sé algo que no sé si viene del emisor o del coder...


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 11, 2016)

Si no se enciende el piloto... no hay comunicación PC-RDS

Primero, añadimos todo (PI, AF, PS) y pulsamos SEND PS, SEND RT, etc y finalmente SAVE TO EEPROM


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 11, 2016)

Ok, seguiré tus instrucciones y lo comento.

de nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 11, 2016)

Otra cosa ¿que micro tiene el MONRDS que tienes? ¿el 16f628 o el 16f88?


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 12, 2016)

tengo  el 16f88,he probado y no se llega a encender el led verde....


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 12, 2016)

lou1390 dijo:


> tengo  el 16f88,he probado y no se llega a encender el led verde....



Has seleccionado ese PIC en el software ¿el cable está bien? el modulo está bien alimentado?


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 13, 2016)

Hola, creo que el problema lo tengo en el cable con conector serie de 9 pines y al otro extremo un puerto serie de 25 pines ,me podrias decir en este caso a que pines  de los 25 conecto el cable que lleva la señal del  puerto de 9 pines  y la masa  ?

muchas gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 14, 2016)

Te cuento, los generadores RDS que he probado los he fabricado yo de forma artesanal, lo que hacia era buscar un viejo raton SERIE y cortarle el cable, de ahi solo tomaba el pin 3 del conector que iba al RDS y el masa que era el 5 y ahi lo mandaba al RDS. El cable que correspondia al pin 3 lo comprobaba con el polímetro en posición continuidad.

Una cosa ¿me podrias decir que MARCA y MODELO es el emisor que estás utilizando?
Un saludo.


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 15, 2016)

Mira ,hoy compro un cable con conector serie hembra-macho y lo probaré.Mi emisor es Chino http://www.wnrf.net/      300W radio broadcast station FM transmitter PCB KITS


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 15, 2016)

Mira, te cuento... muchos de esos emisores que tienen sólo entrada L-R audio suelen generar la señal FM con IC como el BH1415, problema, que recortan todo lo que hay por encima de 15 kHz en audio, por lo que para que entre el RDS hay que entrar con mucho nivel.

Yo tuve los mismos problemas con un chino de 15 W CZH, el RDS entraba pero mal, o no lograba transmitirlo bien...


----------



## lou1390 (Abr 16, 2016)

Bueno ,pues ya he hecho todas las pruebas y nada...Una verdadera lástima,me cuesta creer que no hayan diseñado este aspecto de poder transmitir RDS,pues creo que no supondria mucho coste de producción  para el fabricante del emisor ..en fin,  de todas formas quedo muy agradecido por tu interés y ayuda.


----------



## jesus segurola (Abr 30, 2016)

Hola como te va que rds usas ??



Que circuito del rds mon an usado alguien podria indicarme eso si no es molestia digo ley todo el posteo me gustaria me indiquen cual es el q*UE* si armo andara saludos y disculpen si lo que pegunte ya esta solo que algunos puntos no los tengo claros


----------



## jesus segurola (Abr 30, 2016)

hola chicos otra vez jeje les comento arme este rds lo tengo andando el problema que tengo hoy dia es que no me deja cargar los datos del programa hay conección los manda pero no los veo en el stereo con el cual veo los datos del rds sera algun problema en los archivos o la memoria del generador ustedes q*UE* me dicen


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 30, 2016)

jesus segurola dijo:


> hola chicos otra vez jeje les comento arme este rds lo tengo andando el problema que tengo hoy dia es que no me deja cargar los datos del programa hay conección los manda pero no los veo en el stereo con el cual veo los datos del rds sera algun problema en los archivos o la memoria del generador ustedes q me dicen



Hola...No tengo idea de lo que hiciste pero si la señal estéreo y piloto de 19KHz no esta sincronizada con la del RDS la emisión de esta ultima tendrá problemas o directamente no se reflejara en los receptores.
No asimilan la *máxima* que para emitir RDS la señales deben *si o si estar sincronizadas* y para eso tiene que estar generada por el *mismo generador todas* o tener algún método de sincronizacion para hacerlo.
El esquema de ese RDS ya tiene la salida de la señal de la sub portadora del estéreo de 38Khz para ser usada en el proceso de sincronizacion y/o modulación del estéreo.
En mono no necesitas sincronizar nada por que no se emite seña con distintas sub portadoras simultáneamente. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## jesus segurola (Abr 30, 2016)

hola buenas lo de sincronizadas esta okey pero no tiene nada que ver eso con que no te deje mandarle nuevos datos que mandas desde el programa de manejo del rds el rds anda okey y los tonos en linea si es verdad pero no fundamental eso hay que entenderlo y ser claro por que mucha gente no usa rds o no arma por q*UE *asustan con eso, lo que tengo en el problema es no carga los datos el programa no otro de estereo o niveles


----------



## ricbevi (May 1, 2016)

jesus segurola dijo:


> hola buenas lo de sincronizadas esta okey pero no tiene nada que ver eso con que no te deje mandarle nuevos datos que mandas desde el programa de manejo del rds el rds anda okey y los tonos en linea si es verdad pero no fundamental eso hay que entenderlo y ser claro por que mucha gente no usa rds o no arma por q*UE *asustan con eso, lo que tengo en el problema es no carga los datos el programa no otro de estereo o niveles



No es cuestión de asustar a nadie, solo es como debe ser la señal. 
*Aquí,* hay un documento explicativo en castellano pero tienes infinidad en la red(adjunto imagen de una pequeña captura) y el archivo.
Si esto no fuera necesario, nadie se pondría en la molestia de dejar salidas o entradas de dichas señales para sincronizar con el resto del sistema.
Lo recomendable es que el propio generador del estéreo incluya el RDS y que el software de gestión lo brinde la misma empresa o persona que lo diseño.
Realmente no se que te esta pasando por que no se lo que hiciste en realidad(armado, conexiones, programacion de microcontrolador, etc, etc, etc)

Ric.


----------



## muela2005 (Ene 23, 2017)

Saludos estoy poco a poco de nuevo por aquí
Estoy mirando poner el rds a mi emisor pero tengo dudas por varios lados
El primero es que tengo un generador de estéreo que compre en aareff página que seguro conocéis 
La cosa es que mi emisor tiene entradas 1 MPX y 3 SCA
Bien la cosa es que no se si puedo meter por sca la señal de rds que genero con el pc y la tarjeta de sonido ya que estoy usando la entrada MPX con el codificador de estéreo.
No sé qué puedo hacer para poner RDS a mi equipo 
Cuando tenía todo por software  todo ok .estéreo y rds de maravilla
Y ahora no sé qué hacer  tengo 2 tarjetas de sonido en el pc
 gracias 
Abajo está el codificador estéreo


----------



## mpodesta (May 16, 2017)

Hola gente ,tengo una consulta sobre el circuito que subio el creador del post(el circuito de la pagina rusa)
De los pines 17 y 18 del pic 16F628 que señal saca? es la de datos de rds? y del pin 14 la mezcla de los 19 del piloto+los 57khz?


----------



## ualquiera (May 16, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Hola gente ,tengo una consulta sobre el circuito que subio el creador del post(el circuito de la pagina rusa)
> De los pines 17 y 18 del pic 16F628 que señal saca? es la de datos de rds? y del pin 14 la mezcla de los 19 del piloto+los 57khz?



El pin 14 es la alimentación de 5Vdc del 628 no saca nada por allí y aparentemente por 17y18 la data proveniente de la PC a la velocidad, etc del RDS usada(no es la misma que la de PC-Placa RDS), la sub-portadora de RDS sale por el pin 9 del pic si es modulación *mono* y si es estéreo se generar los 57Khz y sincroniza con le piloto de 19Khz externo mediante 4046 y 4017.


----------



## Andrxx (May 16, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Hola gente ,tengo una consulta sobre el circuito que subio el creador del post(el circuito de la pagina rusa)
> De los pines 17 y 18 del pic 16F628 que señal saca? es la de datos de rds? y del pin 14 la mezcla de los 19 del piloto+los 57khz?



Si no me equivoco, creo que en el pin 17 y 18 lo que sale es la señal de datos y reloj de la trama RDS generada lista para modular en la subportadora de 57 kHz.


----------



## mpodesta (May 16, 2017)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, creo que en el pin 17 y 18 lo que sale es la señal de datos y reloj de la trama RDS generada lista para modular en la subportadora de 57 kHz.



Hola Andrxx,buenisimo...sigo con el analisis y cuando llegue a un resultado exacto voy a subir un documento con el circuito y todo perfectamente detallado !

mil gracias por tu ayuda,vos hiciste algun rds? nos mantenemos en contacto !

Saludos !


----------



## mpodesta (May 17, 2017)

Bueno gente,sigo investigando e intentado simular el circuito de la web rusa que adjunto el creador del post en multisim.

Me encuentro con el problema de que de los pines 17 y 18 salen los datos de RDS,el problema es que no se la frecuencia ...por lo cual no se que señal inyectar en dicha entrada para la simulacion.

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo voy a agradecer...desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don mpodesta los pines 17 y 18 del PIC sale los datos RDS codificados a un rate de 57Khz , lo pine 9 (RB3) tanbien es una salida y enpleyada para comandar lo transistor que tanbien hace función de modo crear la modulación BPSK (Bi Phase Shift Key) de los sinales del pine 17 y 18.
Lo premero CI LM386 es configurado como un modulador balanceado de modo crear la modulación BPSK ya aclarada. 
Lo segundo CI LM386 hace función de mesclador con lo sinal MPX oriundo del generador de estereo mas lo sinal RDS propriamente dicho.
La entrada de datos dese encoder RDS es oriundo del PC y viene de la salida "COM" pine 3 , y si no me equivoco lo padrón enpleyado es lo "ASCII-2".
Desafortunadamente jo no tengo nin idea de como puedes simular ese circuito en "Multisim" una ves que hay un Software interno a lo PIC y jo soy un perfecto anarfabeto en  tema de simulaciones virtuales      
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (May 17, 2017)

ualquiera dijo:


> El pin 14 es la alimentación de 5Vdc del 628 no saca nada por allí y aparentemente por 17y18 la data proveniente de la PC a la velocidad, etc del RDS usada(no es la misma que la de PC-Placa RDS), la sub-portadora de RDS sale por el pin 9 del pic si es modulación *mono* y si es estéreo se generar los 57Khz y sincroniza con le piloto de 19Khz externo mediante 4046 y 4017.



Hola amigo,primeramente muchas gracias por responder ! si veo todo lo que decis y coincido plenamente.

Lo unico que me genera duda o me cuesta ver es donde se genera la señal de 57 khz?

desde ya mil gracias,saludos !





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don mpodesta los pines 17 y 18 del PIC sale los datos RDS codificados a un rate de 57Khz , lo pine 9 (RB3) tanbien es una salida y enpleyada para comandar lo transistor que tanbien hace función de modo crear la modulación BPSK (Bi Phase Shift Key) de los sinales del pine 17 y 18.
> Lo premero CI LM386 es configurado como un modulador balanceado de modo crear la modulación BPSK ya aclarada.
> Lo segundo CI LM386 hace función de mesclador con lo sinal MPX oriundo del generador de estereo mas lo sinal RDS propriamente dicho.
> La entrada de datos dese encoder RDS es oriundo del PC y viene de la salida "COM" pine 3 , y si no me equivoco lo padrón enpleyado es lo "ASCII-2".
> ...



Hola amigo,muchas gracias por comentar.Creo que estas viendo otro circuito ya que yo estoy viendo el MON-RDS que esta en la web rusa que usa un pic 16f628,un 4047+4017 y para modular 2xLM358

Saludos


----------



## ualquiera (May 17, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Hola amigo,primeramente muchas gracias por responder ! si veo todo lo que decis y coincido plenamente.
> 
> Lo unico que me genera duda o me cuesta ver es donde se genera la señal de 57 khz?
> 
> ...



En el PIC pin Nº 9 para el caso de ser la emisión *mono*.
En caso de ser *estereo * se genera mediante el IC(4046) VCO/PLL con la colaboración del 4017 como divisor para que la misma este sincronizada con la entrada de la muestra proveniente del piloto de 19KHz desde el modulador estéreo.
Me parece que los dos están hablando del mismo circuito pero al redactar Daniel Lopes se equivoco de IC como tu lo has echo con el 4046 que pusiste 4047


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2017)

ualquiera dijo:


> En el PIC pin Nº 9 para el caso de ser la emisión *mono*.
> En caso de ser *estereo * se genera mediante el IC(4046) VCO/PLL con la colaboración del 4017 como divisor para que la misma este sincronizada con la entrada de la muestra proveniente del piloto de 19KHz desde el modulador estéreo.
> Me parece que los dos están hablando del mismo circuito pero al redactar Daniel Lopes se equivoco de IC como tu lo has echo con el 4046 que pusiste 4047


Hola a todos , realmente me equivoque de circuito , jo estabas estudiando lo circuito posteado en lo premero post.  
Se no for de muchas molestias,  ?podrian me decir donde estas lo circuito (cual post ) para que yo pueda mirar y quizaz puder ayudar a ustedes con mucho gusto?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (May 18, 2017)

ualquiera dijo:


> En el PIC pin Nº 9 para el caso de ser la emisión *mono*.
> En caso de ser *estereo * se genera mediante el IC(4046) VCO/PLL con la colaboración del 4017 como divisor para que la misma este sincronizada con la entrada de la muestra proveniente del piloto de 19KHz desde el modulador estéreo.
> Me parece que los dos están hablando del mismo circuito pero al redactar Daniel Lopes se equivoco de IC como tu lo has echo con el 4046 que pusiste 4047



Perfecto ! sisi asi es,me equivoque de numero jajaja.

Bueno creo que quedo todo en claro,solamente me falta investigar que tipo de señal es la que va en los pines 17y18 para simular x multisim.

Mi idea en este caso es usar un nodemcu en vez de este viejo PIC.En caso de alguien tiene dicho.hex me vendria genial para poder ver la señal que va a los pines 17 y 18.

Como siempre,muchas gracias ...estoy aprendiendo bastante !



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , realmente me equivoque de circuito , jo estabas estudiando lo circuito posteado en lo premero post.
> Se no for de muchas molestias,  ?podrian me decir donde estas lo circuito (cual post ) para que yo pueda mirar y quizaz puder ayudar a ustedes con mucho gusto?.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pero por favor daniel,no hay problema y no es molestia 

http://vrtp.ru/uploads/post-125-1298747219.gif

ese es el circuito del cual estamos hablando,saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2017)

Hola a todos , ahora de posse del esquema correcto puedo poner mi cuchara aca .
Ese diseño permite andar tanto en mono como en  estereo , cuando andamos en mono la subportadora de 57KHz es generada internamente al PIC y sirve como portadora a sener modulada en BPSK (Bi Fase Shift Key) o sea modulación en bi fase 0° y 180° , lo modulador propriamente dicho es lo segundo AmOp LM358 , lo premero LM358 es un filtro passa bajo activo y sirve para filtrar aun mas lo sinal que ya fue filtrado por la RED escalera "C" y "R" .
Cuando andamos en estereo es nesesario sacar una amuestra del tono piloto de 19KHz oriundo del generador de estereo para generar la subportadora de 57KHz (tercer harmonico de 19KHz) que antes era generado por lo PIC en modo mono. 
Quien hace esa "generación" ahora es lo CI4046 que es un PLL o sea el crea una portadora de 57KHz enfasados con los 19KHz oriundos del generador de estereo.
Despues de armado ese encoder RDS es nesesario tener en manos un mesclador que mescle la salida "RDS OUT" con la salida "MPX" del encoder estereo para alimentar lo transmissor de FM en su entrada MPX.
Lo encoder RDS es conectado a lo PC por meo de la salida serial "COM3" del PC.
Cuando andamos en Mono cerriamos la llave para "modo mono" y mesclamos la salida "RDS OUT" con lo audio "L" mas "R" y seguimos con esa mescla para la entrada de audio del transmissor de FM propriamente dicho.
Desafortunadamente aun NO se como podrias simular virtualmente lo funcionamento conpleto dese circuito una ves que hay un software interno al PIC .
!Me gusta ese diseño , elaborado el !.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (May 19, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Hola Andrxx,buenisimo...sigo con el analisis y cuando llegue a un resultado exacto voy a subir un documento con el circuito y todo perfectamente detallado !
> 
> mil gracias por tu ayuda,vos hiciste algun rds? nos mantenemos en contacto !
> 
> Saludos !



Buenas... si, he fabricado varias unidades siguiendo el modelo de J.Goessens (MONRDS) con resultados satisfactorios...


----------



## ualquiera (May 19, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Perfecto ! sisi asi es,me equivoque de numero jajaja.
> 
> Bueno creo que quedo todo en claro,solamente me falta investigar que tipo de señal es la que va en los pines 17y18 para simular x multisim.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo este que subo pero habría que seguir el hilo completo del foro en Ruso y con el traductor y ver la evolución del mismo.


----------



## mpodesta (May 22, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ahora de posse del esquema correcto puedo poner mi cuchara aca .
> Ese diseño permite andar tanto en mono como en  estereo , cuando andamos en mono la subportadora de 57KHz es generada internamente al PIC y sirve como portadora a sener modulada en BPSK (Bi Fase Shift Key) o sea modulación en bi fase 0° y 180° , lo modulador propriamente dicho es lo segundo AmOp LM358 , lo premero LM358 es un filtro passa bajo activo y sirve para filtrar aun mas lo sinal que ya fue filtrado por la RED escalera "C" y "R" .
> Cuando andamos en estereo es nesesario sacar una amuestra del tono piloto de 19KHz oriundo del generador de estereo para generar la subportadora de 57KHz (tercer harmonico de 19KHz) que antes era generado por lo PIC en modo mono.
> Quien hace esa "generación" ahora es lo CI4046 que es un PLL o sea el crea una portadora de 57KHz enfasados con los 19KHz oriundos del generador de estereo.
> ...




Daniel,muy buena informacion ! la verdad que me sirve mucho.La señal que filtra con la red escalera RC es previamente convertida de digital a analogica no? 

Respecto al tema simulacion,si,creo que esta muy dificil realizarla por ende voy a directamente concentrarme en entender todo el circuito y empezar a ver la programacion.

En mi caso no voy a utilizar un PIC 16F628 si no que lo hare con un nodemcu

Desde ya muchas gracias !



Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas... si, he fabricado varias unidades siguiendo el modelo de J.Goessens (MONRDS) con resultados satisfactorios...



Perfecto,es el modelo que estoy utilizando yo.

Vamos a ver si llegamos a algo 

Muchas gracias !



ualquiera dijo:


> Yo tengo este que subo pero habría que seguir el hilo completo del foro en Ruso y con el traductor y ver la evolución del mismo.



ualquiera ,sisi igualmente me va a servir mas que nada para entender el tema de generacion de la señal de datos y demas

muchas gracias por tu aporte !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Daniel,muy buena informacion ! la verdad que me sirve mucho.La señal que filtra con la red escalera RC es previamente convertida de digital a analogica no?
> 
> Respecto al tema simulacion,si,creo que esta muy dificil realizarla por ende voy a directamente concentrarme en entender todo el circuito y empezar a ver la programacion.
> 
> ...


Basicamente lo PIC cunple la función definida en lo diagrama de bloques aportada en lo Post#51 , pagina n°3 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (May 23, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Basicamente lo PIC cunple la función definida en lo diagrama de bloques aportada en lo Post#51 , pagina n°3
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Perfecto Daniel ! ahora lo reviso. Vamos a ver si no me meto en un lio con el tema de usar un nodemcu para realizar este circuito,ya que es otra programacion y no podre usar los .hex que andan dando vueltas.

Tengo entendido que hay maneras de grabar archivos .hex o .asm en nodemcu? tenes idea? dejo esta pregunta quizas algun experto en node nos ayuda. 

En todo caso tendre que usar un pic16f628a ,desde ya muchas gracias

mil gracias como siempre daniel !

saludos


----------



## ualquiera (May 23, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Perfecto Daniel ! ahora lo reviso. Vamos a ver si no me meto en un lio con el tema de usar un nodemcu para realizar este circuito,ya que es otra programacion y no podre usar los .hex que andan dando vueltas.
> 
> Tengo entendido que hay maneras de grabar archivos .hex o .asm en nodemcu? tenes idea? dejo esta pregunta quizas algun experto en node nos ayuda.
> 
> ...



En el archivo que subí tenes un alternativo al PIC16F628A que es el PIC16F88 mas moderno.
Del resto del tema nodemcu no se.


----------



## mpodesta (May 24, 2017)

ualquiera dijo:


> En el archivo que subí tenes un alternativo al PIC16F628A que es el PIC16F88 mas moderno.
> Del resto del tema nodemcu no se.



ualquiera,gracias la ayuda.

Si,es el archivo "firmware.rar" que subiste en el comentario #120 no? Veo que dentro contiene 2 archivos.

"monrds88(stand alone)"

"monrds628(last on)"

stand alone y last on a que hacen referencia? pero si me recomendas el 88 vamos a ver si conseguimos ese por aca en mi ciudad

como siempre,un agradecido a tus comentarios

saludos !


----------



## ualquiera (May 24, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> ualquiera,gracias la ayuda.
> 
> Si,es el archivo "firmware.rar" que subiste en el comentario #120 no? Veo que dentro contiene 2 archivos.
> 
> "monrds88(stand alone)"



Este es para cargarle al 16F88



mpodesta dijo:


> "monrds628(last on)"



Este es para cargarle al 16F628A



mpodesta dijo:


> stand alone y last on a que hacen referencia? pero si me recomendas el 88 vamos a ver si conseguimos ese por aca en mi ciudad
> 
> como siempre,un agradecido a tus comentarios
> 
> saludos !



Supongo que a "estandar" o "único" y "al ultimo" pero posiblemente hubo evoluciones posteriores pero hay que seguir el tema en el foro Ruso.
El 88 es compatible pin a pin con el 628, es mas nuevo y tiene algunas prestaciones mas.


----------



## mpodesta (May 24, 2017)

ualquiera dijo:


> Este es para cargarle al 16F88
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfecto ! bueno ya creo que voy a proceder a trabajar sobre el filtro de 19khz,tengo que hacer un "anti notch" digamos ,asi entra la señal de 19khz lo mejor posible

desde ya mil gracias !


----------



## moises calderon (May 24, 2017)

Amigos, una consulta, el cristal de 4,332, es absolutamente necesario utilizarlo?, no se puede cambiar por otro, porque ese elemento es dificil de conseguir, habria la posibilidad de utilizar otra frecuencia de cristal o resonador, y adecuar  la programcion del Pic, para ese nuevo cristal?, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos, una consulta, el cristal de 4,332, es absolutamente necesario utilizarlo?, no se puede cambiar por otro, porque ese elemento es dificil de conseguir, habria la posibilidad de utilizar otra frecuencia de cristal o resonador, y adecuar  la programcion del Pic, para ese nuevo cristal?, saludos


Hola estimado colega Don moises calderon , es perfectamente possible enpleyar otro cristal desde que canbie la razón de dibisión para generar los 57Khz nesesarios para andar ese encoder , lo gran problema serias como modificar lo software o mejor lo firmware interno a lo PIC de modo canbiar esa razón de dibisión (N=76)  para lo nuevo numero nesesario (N=Freq.Xtal/57Khz).
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (May 24, 2017)

Pero si obtengo los 57 KHz por otro medio, es necesario utilizar el pic, como ingreso o de que manera grabo y genero los datos a ser transmitidos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Pero si obtengo los 57 KHz por otro medio, es necesario utilizar el pic, como ingreso o de que manera grabo y genero los datos a ser transmitidos?


Lo  PIC cunple la función definida en lo diagrama de bloques aportada en lo Post#51 , pagina n°3 , asi NO veo como sacar el fuera.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 16, 2017)

Amigos del foro, estoy utilizando este circuito, para realizar mi prueba con el rds, pero encuentro dos temas, que me parecen, crean problemas:
1- El transistor BC 547, que  toma la señal  del pin 9 del Pic (57KHz), veo que no recibe alimentacion positiva en el colector, es correcto eso?,
2- El IC LM 386, que efectúa mezcla y  amplificación de las señales de MPX y RDS,segun polarización del 386, el pin 2, debería ir a Ground, pero al hacerlo  a traves del trimpot de 10k, crea un punto critico, para  la amplificación,espero, me indiquen si esta correcto  o estoy equivocado, con las disculpas del caso y agradecimiento por vuestras respuestas.
PD. : Se puede utilizar, cualquier soft de control para general  los datos a ser transmitidos?, gracias,


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> 1- El transistor BC 547, que  toma la señal  del pin 9 del Pic (57KHz), veo que no recibe alimentacion positiva en el colector, es correcto eso?,



El PIC genera onda cuadrada, ese transistor transforma esa onda cuadrada a sinusoidal o similar, ya que no se puede usar cuadrada directamente.



> 2- El IC LM 386, que efectúa mezcla y  amplificación de las señales de MPX y RDS,segun polarización del 386, el pin 2, debería ir a Ground, pero al hacerlo  a traves del trimpot de 10k, crea un punto critico, para  la amplificación,espero, me indiquen si esta correcto  o estoy equivocado



Esos trimpot, preset, o potenciometros, sirven para mezclar y ajustar la ganancia de cada señal.



> PD. : Se puede utilizar, cualquier soft de control para general  los datos a ser transmitidos?, gracias,



Desconozco, pero creo que cualquiera anda bien


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 16, 2017)

Amigo DJ T3 gracias por su respuesta, la pregunta con respecto al BC547, es que en su colector, no tiene alimentacion positiva, desde la fuente;se polariza, con la tensión que se genera de la onda cuadrada?, en cuanto al 386, la mezcla se hace critica, porque el pin 2, segun el data sheet d,deberia estar a potencial ground, esa es mi duda, saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2017)

El transistor recibe tension de colector desde el divisor resistivo y el capacitor de 0.1uF. Se usa el capacitor para generar ese tipo de onda sinusoidal, ya que en su base se encuentra presente una onda cuadrada desde el pic, luego la mezcla con lo generado por el TL072, para asi formar la onda final.

Con el 386, no se utiliza como ampli, sino como comparador, por eso no te cierra


----------



## muela2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hola saludos pues mira Moisés yo uso el Sonos para generar RDS lo saco por una de las tarjetas de audio directo a un canal cualquiera de la mesa de mezclas y va de maravilla


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 17, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don DJ T3 desafortunadamente estas equivocado cuanto a lo correcto funcionamento del transistor NPN (BC547) y del CI LM386.
Ese transistor funciona ezactamente como una llave , es conmandado por lo pino 9 del PIC donde a un rictimo de 57KHz hace la modulación BPSK (Bi Fase Shift Key) o sea modulación en Fase de dos estados 0° y 180° grados conmutando la RED "R" y "C" que hay conectado a su Colector.
Otro punto : Lo CI  LM386 NO es un conparador y si un amplificador lineal  que por ahora esta cunplindo un servicio de mesclador con poca ganancia , internamente a el  hay resistores de realimentación que definen la ganacia , portanto ese no conpara nada.
Don Moises Calderon cuanto a tu segunda duda , no te preocupes lo CI LM386 aca funciona como mesclador de sinales y esa configuración te vai bien sin problemas algun de polarización .
Ahora cuanto a cual Software es lo mas correcto , eso ya NO se , no entiendo nada de programación   .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 17, 2017)

Amigo Daniel, muchas gracias por su respuesta y explicacion, me sorprende que el bc547 no tenga alumentacion positiva, en cuanto al lm386, esta claro que trabaja como mezclador, solo que se hace critico su trabajo, continuo con mis pruebas y comunicare al firo mis resultados.

Quise decir Foro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 17, 2017)

Bueno, caro Don Moises Calderon cuanto a lo transistor BC547 funcionar mismo sin cualquer polarización posictiva en su colector eso si debe al facto que en ese caso el funciona como una llave "on - off" conmutando una RED "R" y "C" que permite canbiar la fase en dos estados : 0° y 180° grados del sinal senoidal oriundo del premero amplificador operacional (TL072 pino 1 ) al rictimo de 57Khz que es generado en lo pino 9 del PIC.
Lo segundo amplificador operacional TL072 mas lo transistor BC547 y conponentes pasivos "R" y "C" conpoen lo modulador BPSK ya aclarado en mis post anteriores.
Me guta demasiado lo filtro "L" y "C" paralelo que fue proposto mas abajo del diagrama esquemactico en la salida del segundo amplificador operacional , asi generamos un senal RDS mucho mas  limpio y prolijo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 18, 2017)

Gracias amigo Daniel,estoy tratando de que funcione, el rds, luego haré las correcciones,e implementare el filtro, instale en el sistema, ingresando la señal del generador stereo, por el jack correspondiente, regulo niveles, y se escucha un ruido adicional,que desaparece, al bajar el nivel del rds, lo que no comprendo, es si necesariamente, tiene que estar conectado a la computadora, para que emita los textos; pienso, que los textos se graban en el pic, o no es asi?, gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 18, 2017)

Hola...Hace de cuenta que el RDS es como el codificador estéreo, solo adecua las señales para que sean emitidas según las normas del sistema. 
Si no conectas una computadora al RDS este por si solo no emitirá ningún texto( a menos que sea incluido/desarrollado en la programacion específicamente del PIC en cuestión).
Este es solo una Interfaz-moduladora de las señales necesarias para que la emisión cuente con dicha subportadora de informacion.
En el PIC no se graba nada mas que el bufer desde la PC que sera emitido a continuación a la velocidad programada del RDS que no necesariamente es la misma que tiene la conexión PC-Moden(es mas, generalmente es mas alta esta ultima que la de salida).
Ese circuito no me gusta para ser usado con señales estéreo(puede usarse con señales mono) ya que carece de sincronizacion de la señal del RDS con el piloto de 19KHz del estéreo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 18, 2017)

ricbevi, amigo gracias por tu respuesta, estoy haciendo las primeras pruebas, veremos como se desenvuelve, luego buscare otro generador que reuna mejores caracteristicas, no disponia de una pc libre por elli ni hice las pruebas con ella conectada, ya que el tx y generador stereo estan a unos 10 metros de distancia, agradecido por su información, estaremos publicando avances, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Gracias amigo Daniel,estoy tratando de que funcione, el rds, luego haré las correcciones,e implementare el filtro, instale en el sistema, ingresando la señal del generador stereo, por el jack correspondiente, regulo niveles, y se escucha un ruido adicional,que desaparece, al bajar el nivel del rds, lo que no comprendo, es si necesariamente, tiene que estar conectado a la computadora, para que emita los textos; pienso, que los textos se graban en el pic, o no es asi?, gracias.


No se como funciona  , tendrias que contactar algun otro conpañero aca mismo del Foro que ya tenga armado y esperimentado ese circuito de encoder RDS.





ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Hace de cuenta que el RDS es como el codificador estéreo, solo adecua las señales para que sean emitidas según las normas del sistema.
> Si no conectas una computadora al RDS este por si solo no emitirá ningún texto( a menos que sea incluido/desarrollado en la programacion específicamente del PIC en cuestión).
> Este es solo una Interfaz-moduladora de las señales necesarias para que la emisión cuente con dicha subportadora de informacion.
> En el PIC no se graba nada mas que el bufer desde la PC que sera emitido a continuación a la velocidad programada del RDS que no necesariamente es la misma que tiene la conexión PC-Moden(es mas, generalmente es mas alta esta ultima que la de salida).
> ...


Hola a todos , ese circuito puede sener mejorado mas aun bastando agregar  un CI PLL tipo CD4046 que logra generar los 57Khz sincronizado en fase con lo sinal de 19Khz (tono piloto) oriundo del encoder estereo (Veer en lo post #18 o post # 34 ese circuito que aclaro aca).
Para eso basta armar lo circuito PLL con lo CI CD4046 , conectar su entrada en una referenzia de 19Khz oriunda del encoder estereo y la salida de 57Khz generada y ya sincronizada en lo resistor de base del transistor BC547 ao inves del pino 9 del PIC.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 20, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Para eso basta armar lo circuito PLL con lo CI CD4046 , conectar su entrada en una referenzia de 19Khz oriunda del encoder estereo y la salida de 57Khz generada y ya sincronizada en lo resistor de base del transistor BC547 ao inves del pino 9 del PIC.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pero no se podria modificar el programa del PIC para que genere ambas frecuencias?


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 20, 2017)

Seria ideal tambien, agregarle algun circuito, que permita programar los textos y emitirlos sin necesidad de estar conectada a la computadora, no conozco de programacion, por ello mi inquietud, saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 20, 2017)

En realidad habría que hacer todo un codificador estéreo que incluya el  RDS y el PIC encargarse de generar todas las señales, "piloto" y de sub  portadoras.
El problema no es generara la señal si no sincronizar con  la ya existente para que no se produzcan "cosas raras" entre las  señales intervinientes en la modulación de la onda portadora modulada en  FM.
El RDS es solo una señal dentro de la modulación de la portadora principal de una estación de  radio difusión comercial de FM así como lo son el piloto de 19KHz, la  señal I+D y la sub portadora de 38KHz con I-D, el sistema RDS en la sub  portadora de 57KHz o el sistema SCADA.
Aquí (paginas 41 al 45)un documento que toca el tema de forma somera al respecto. 
Hay que hacerse a la idea que el RDS es un *instrumento* dentro de *"una orquesta"* que es la modulación de la portadora de la estación de radiodifusión.
La coordinación entre las múltiples señales es indispensable para que todo suene como debe.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2017)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pero no se podria modificar el programa del PIC para que genere ambas frecuencias?


La questón NO es generar frequenzias y si sincronizar en fase la subportadora de 57Khz que el RDS utiliza para sener transmitido correctamente  con lo tono piloto del encoder estereo que es otro subsistema de la emisora FM estereofonico.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 20, 2017)

Pero si se generaran todas las frecuencias desde el mismo lugar, no hace falta sincronizar nada. Ya todo sale sincronizado. A eso iba...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2017)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pero si se generaran todas las frecuencias desde el mismo lugar, no hace falta sincronizar nada. Ya todo sale sincronizado. A eso iba...


Entonses estas hablando en  diseñar un encoder estereo agregado a un encoder RDS todo integrado en un unico paso , ?no?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 20, 2017)

Amigos, en mi caso, las consultas, iban, con el generador rds ensamblado, se desprende , de acuerdo a las respuestas, que, es necesario que la computadora con el soft de control, este conectado de manera permanente, para que se emitan  los textos, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2017)

Don Moises Calderon , hasta onde se hay programas que linkam lo Sofware que gerencia lo PC de la radio con la salida RS232 (serial) de modo que el RDS informe en tienpo real  cual es la musica que estas tocando, hora cierta , nonbre y frequenzia de la radio etc....
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 20, 2017)

Amigo, Daniel, efectivamente; pense en principio, que la informacion se guardaba en el Pic, y se independizaba de la PC,pero no es asi, en este caso del  generador, que estoy utilizando., saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo, Daniel, efectivamente; pense en principio, que la informacion se guardaba en el Pic, y se independizaba de la PC,pero no es asi, en este caso del  generador, que estoy utilizando., saludos.



, No se como funciona es diseño , una dica serias contactar los conpañeros del Foro que tienem mas esperiencia practica en ese tema y ya aportaram aca mismo su esperiencias.
Lo poco que se es unicamente teorico , nada practico aun portanto no puedo aportar nada en como operar o como usar ese encoder.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 21, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo, Daniel, efectivamente; pense en principio, que la informacion se guardaba en el Pic, y se independizaba de la PC,pero no es asi, en este caso del  generador, que estoy utilizando., saludos.



¿Cual estás utilizando?


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 21, 2017)

Amigo Andrxx, gracias por comunicarte, en el post 132 esta el esquema del monrds, que estoy utilizando, con el Pic 628A, gracias.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 24, 2017)

Buenas yo he montado ese mismo RDS, la información se envia desde el PC y si lo deseas puede grabarse en la memoria del PIC...


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 24, 2017)

Amigo Andrxx, gracias por tu respuesta, como haria para grabarlo en el Pic; cual soft de control me recomien
das, seria ideal no depender de la PC, saludos.


----------



## mpodesta (Jul 25, 2017)

Gente,estoy por armarlo pero antes de enviar la lista de componentes tengo algunas dudas...
1-los 10k de salida (antes del capacitor) son variables?
2-la resistencia que dice piloto tambien es de 20k variable?
3-la resistencia antes de la mencionada en (1) dice 3K0?3K6?3KALGO? 

desde ya muchas gracias gente,ya vamos a montarlo y venimos con mas novedades jaja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Gente,estoy por armarlo pero antes de enviar la lista de componentes tengo algunas dudas...
> 1-los 10k de salida (antes del capacitor) son variables?
> 2-la resistencia que dice piloto tambien es de 20k variable?
> 3-la resistencia antes de la mencionada en (1) dice 3K0?3K6?3KALGO?
> ...


Hola caro Don mpodesta , ?pero de cual diagrama esquemactico estas si referindo? 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Jul 25, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don mpodesta , ?pero de cual diagrama esquemactico estas si referindo?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel como estas? te adjunto el esquema asi se ve mis dudas en el circuito

saludos y mil gracias como siempre


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Daniel como estas? te adjunto el esquema asi se ve mis dudas en el circuito
> 
> saludos y mil gracias como siempre


Me guta ese circuito , en realidad es practicamente lo mismo circuito posteado en post #132 pero mas elaborado aun con auxilio del CI PLL "CD4046" que hace la sincronización en fase del 57Khz (subportadora RDS) con lo tono piloto de 19Khz oriundo del encoder estereo.
Lo potenciometro de ayuste del nivel de salida RDS es de 10KOhmios. Lo potenciometro de ayuste de nivel del tono piloto ("Pilot Level") es de 20KOhmios.
Una dica que dejo aca es enpleyar un LED indicador de "PLL Lock" o sea malla cerriada OK , eso puede sener hecho muy facilmente  conectando un diodo LED rojo , catodo en lo pino 1 del PLL CD4046 y anodo del LED a un resistor de 1KOhmios hasta lo +VCC. Ayustar lo potenciometro de 20KOhmios hasta que ese LED rojo apague. (LED apagado = malla cerriada o OK , LED prendido o ascieso = malla abierta o no cerriada).
La entrada de "Pilot 19Khz " debe sener conectada a una amuestra del tono piloto (19Khz) oriundo del encoder estereo.
El resistor dudoso es de 3KOhmios (Filtro pasa altos con la ayuda de los dos capacitores de 1nF que estan conectados a el .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 25, 2017)

Amigo, la resistencia de 3k, son de precision, habra el diseño del pcb, de este esquema?gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo, la resistencia de 3k, son de precision, habra el diseño del pcb, de este esquema?gracias.



Hola caro amigo Don Moises Calderon esa resistencia de 3KOhmios  NO nesesita sener de precisión una ves que esa conpoen un filtro pasa alta con los dos capacitores de 1nF y NO un circuito de tenporización o sea responsable por alguna generación de frequenzia.
Alias te recomendo altamente ese circuito por tener incluso lo PLL sincronizador de fase entre la subportadora de 57Khz con los tono piloto de 19Khz oriundo del encoder estereo.
Puedes armar lo LED indicador de falla de Lock tal cual ensiñe en mi post anterior para saper si ese paso anda correctamente o no .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo Andrxx, gracias por tu respuesta, como haria para grabarlo en el Pic; cual soft de control me recomien
> das, seria ideal no depender de la PC, saludos.



Buenas, para programar el MONRDS628 se usa un software que se llama MONRDScontrol y que se descarga gratuitamente desde la Web oficial. Fijate donde pone MONRDScontrol... veras que se descarga un programa y que al guardar la configuración se crea un archivo *.ini, en ese archivo se guardan los datos que has cargado para que la proxima vez que abras el software aparezca la última programación hecha.

Primero eliges lo que quieras poner (PS, radiotexto), luego le das a SEND, en cada sección que corresponda (Send PS, etc), verás que el LED de RS-232 ACTIVITY parpadea, con esto estas enviando información al micro, pero de forma volatil, osea, si lo apagas y lo vuelves a encender se pierde. Para guardarlo definitivamente en el RDS... tienes que pulsar SAVE TO EEPROM, darle a OK. Si todo va bien, el piloto RS-232 ACTIVITY se enciende y el de RDS ACTIVITY se apaga.

Te aconsejo que tengas en el 16F628a el último firmware existente.

http://goessens.dyndns.org/wiki/doku.php?id=rds:monrds_coder


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 26, 2017)

Andrxx, muchas gracias, hare lo que me indicas.
Amigo Daniel, luego de las pruebas con el circuito que ensamble, hare las mejoras, realmente estoy agradecido,por todo el apoyo y consejos que me brindan,
 se que tambien son utiles para todos los interesados rn este tema, saludos.


----------



## mpodesta (Jul 26, 2017)

Buen dia gente,consulta...es evidente que tengo que ingresar con la señal de 19khz que proviene del mpx.

Para ello tengo que diseñar/utilizar un filtro "anti notch" que deje solo pasar la frecuencia de 19khz verdad?

Alguien tiene algun diseño?alguna recomendacion? porque tengo entendido que del mpx no salen los 19khz limpiamente.

desde ya mil gracias como siempre !


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 26, 2017)

Tenes que sacar de dentro del codificador estéreo(donde se generan los 19KHz) la señal de piloto* no de la  señal ya procesada*(cuando sale ya mezclada).

Ric.


----------



## mpodesta (Jul 26, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> Tenes que sacar de dentro del codificador estéreo(donde se generan los 19KHz) la señal de piloto* no de la  señal ya procesada*(cuando sale ya mezclada).
> 
> Ric.



Ric,gracias por tu respuesta..voy a ver si puedo desarmar el codificador(marca eagle) para poder sacar la señal de 19khz y ahorrarme el filtro,que creo que seria un filtro de 5to orden como aparece en la imagen que adjunto.

desde ya muchas gracias,saludos !!!


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 26, 2017)

Y a donde vario/altero alguno de los valores de componente vas a buscar los 19KHz a lo de los vecinos  ...por eso la importancia de generar todo dentro de un mismo circuito.
No conozco el esquema del que estas usando pero generalmente tiene  un dosificador(preset) para ajustar el nivel y de allí lo podes sacar.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 26, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Buen dia gente,consulta...es evidente que tengo que ingresar con la señal de 19khz que proviene del mpx.
> 
> Para ello tengo que diseñar/utilizar un filtro "anti notch" que deje solo pasar la frecuencia de 19khz verdad?
> 
> ...



 , Tienes en realidad que sacar una amuestra del tono piloto (19Khz) antes de ese sener sumado (mesclado) con lo sinal "L" y "R" que es multiplexado en lo dominio del tienpo a una razón de 38Khz.
En caso de dudas adicionales suba aca lo diagrama esquemactico de tu encoder estereo y puedo con mucho gusto orientarte donde sacar ese sinal correctamente.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Jul 28, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> Y a donde vario/altero alguno de los valores de componente vas a buscar los 19KHz a lo de los vecinos  ...por eso la importancia de generar todo dentro de un mismo circuito.
> No conozco el esquema del que estas usando pero generalmente tiene  un dosificador(preset) para ajustar el nivel y de allí lo podes sacar.
> 
> Ric.



Ric,te comento que desarmamos el equipos y encontramos de donde se generan los 19khz...usamos un lindo oscilocopio digital y quedo espectacular,sale bien limpia la señal

ahora bastara armar el circuito y ver que pasa,los mantengo al tanto

mil gracias como siempre por la ayuda !



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> , Tienes en realidad que sacar una amuestra del tono piloto (19Khz) antes de ese sener sumado (mesclado) con lo sinal "L" y "R" que es multiplexado en lo dominio del tienpo a una razón de 38Khz.
> En caso de dudas adicionales suba aca lo diagrama esquemactico de tu encoder estereo y puedo con mucho gusto orientarte donde sacar ese sinal correctamente.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel,te comento que desarmamos el equipos y encontramos de donde se generan los 19khz...usamos un lindo oscilocopio digital y quedo espectacular,sale bien limpia la señal

ahora bastara armar el circuito y ver que pasa,los mantengo al tanto

mil gracias como siempre por la ayuda !

pd:el equipo es un "ultra proc 303" de eagle broadcast


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok esperamos tus comentarios...recuerda ya que tiene osciloscopio, ajusta el nivel de salida de la señal desde el codificador para que sea la mínima necesaria que necesite el RDS a fin de evitar deformaciones en este ultimo y lleva la señal con cable apantallado como si de RF se tratase para minimizar posibles alteraciones de dicha señal.

Ric.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 4, 2017)

Estimados amigos del foro, logre que funcione el RDS, hay un detalle, los textos demoran mucho en aparecer o correr,adjunto capturas de la configuración, espero vuestras sugerencias y comentarios, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Estimados amigos del foro, logre que funcione el RDS, hay un detalle, los textos demoran mucho en aparecer o correr,adjunto capturas de la configuración, espero vuestras sugerencias y comentarios, saludos


!Felicitaciones Don Moises Calderon por tener logrado pleno ezicto en tu proyecto!.
!Ojalá aprimore aun mas tu diseño con filtros en la salida RDS mas un PLL enganjador de fase con lo tono piloto del encoder estereo!.
Mantenganos informados de los avances!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 5, 2017)

Amigos, espero me corrijan si estoy equivocado en algo, subo  diseños en Sprint Layout, de la parte del  oscilador, para el RDS, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos, espero me corrijan si estoy equivocado en algo, subo  diseños en Sprint Layout, de la parte del  oscilador, para el RDS, saludos


Hola estimado amigo Don Moises Calderon , te recomendo altamente agregar un diodo LED rojo en serie con un resistor de 1Kohmios entre lo +VCC y lo pino 1 del CI PLL CD4046.
La función dese LED es indicar una pierda de sincronización del PLL , asi cuando apagado ese indica que todo te va bien con el paso sincronizador de fase (enganjado).   
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 6, 2017)

Estimdo amigo Daniel Lopez, y amigos del foro, adjunto foto paint, del circuito impreso del oscilador del RDS, cualquier omisión, les agradeceré, me hagan  notar, ya esta considerado el led, sugerido por  Daniel Lopez, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Estimdo amigo Daniel Lopez, y amigos del foro, adjunto foto paint, del circuito impreso del oscilador del RDS, cualquier omisión, les agradeceré, me hagan  notar, ya esta considerado el led, sugerido por  Daniel Lopez, saludos



Muy acertado ,lo anodo del LED es conectado a lo +B y catodo al resistor de 1Kohmios que por fin es conectado a lo pino 1 del CI PLL CD4046 .
Ese paso en realidad es un oscilador de 57Khz @ PLL enganjado en fase con lo tono piloto (19Khz) oriundo del encoder estereo.  
La proxima versión mas elaborada aun merece sin dudas  un filtro pasa banda tal cual dibujado en lo post #132 (option/LC filter)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Ago 9, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Estimados amigos del foro, logre que funcione el RDS, hay un detalle, los textos demoran mucho en aparecer o correr,adjunto capturas de la configuración, espero vuestras sugerencias y comentarios, saludos



Hola Moises ese programa serviria para este circuito? (adjunto)

De ser asi,de donde lo descargaste? Muchas gracias



			
				mpodesta dijo:
			
		

> Hola Moises ese programa serviria para este circuito? (adjunto)
> 
> De ser asi,de donde lo descargaste? Muchas gracias



No pude subir la imagen dejo el link

http://vrtp.ru/uploads/post-125-1298747219.gif



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Muy acertado ,lo anodo del LED es conectado a lo +B y catodo al resistor de 1Kohmios que por fin es conectado a lo pino 1 del CI PLL CD4046 .
> Ese paso en realidad es un oscilador de 57Khz @ PLL enganjado en fase con lo tono piloto (19Khz) oriundo del encoder estereo.
> La proxima versión mas elaborada aun merece sin dudas  un filtro pasa banda tal cual dibujado en lo post #132 (option/LC filter)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel sabes como funciona exactamente el 4017 en este circuito?

http://vrtp.ru/uploads/post-125-1298747219.gif

muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 9, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Daniel sabes como funciona exactamente el 4017 en este circuito?
> 
> http://vrtp.ru/uploads/post-125-1298747219.gif
> 
> muchas gracias


Si , ese CI es un dibisor por 3 , lo CI PLL CD4046 tiene internamente un oscilador VCO (oscilador cuja frequenzia es sintonizable por tensión) trabajando en 57Khz (subportadora del RDS) , ese 57Khz es dibidido por 3 generando 19Khz , ese 19Khz es conparado con lo tono piloto del encoder estereo en un conparador de fase tanbien interno al CI PLL CD4046 . Lo erro resultante del conparador de Fase es filtrado y esa información sintoniza el VCO de 57Khz , de modo trabar la fase del con la del tono piloto de 19Khz oriundo del encoder estereo.
Dese modo tenemos una frequenzia de 57Khz generada y enganjada en fase con lo tono piloto oriundo del encoder estereo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 9, 2017)

mpodesta, un saludo amigo, ,el circuito que me muestras es parecido al que utilice, salvo en la parte del pll, pienso, que debe servir el soft de control, que lo adjunto, suerte y a vuestras ordenes, en lo que pueda apoyar,


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 9, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Estimados amigos del foro, logre que funcione el RDS, hay un detalle, los textos demoran mucho en aparecer o correr,adjunto capturas de la configuración, espero vuestras sugerencias y comentarios, saludos



Sube el tiempo de 1 SEGUNDO a 4 o 5 SEGUNDOS, si lo tienes en un segundo muchos receptores se vuelven locos y no son capaces de mostrar una página de RDS cuando le entra otra nueva.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 9, 2017)

Amigo Andrxx, muchas gracias por la informacion, saludos


----------



## mpodesta (Ago 10, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> mpodesta, un saludo amigo, ,el circuito que me muestras es parecido al que utilice, salvo en la parte del pll, pienso, que debe servir el soft de control, que lo adjunto, suerte y a vuestras ordenes, en lo que pueda apoyar,



Moises,muchas gracias por tu aporte !

Vamos a ver si es compatible,ojala que si



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si , ese CI es un dibisor por 3 , lo CI PLL CD4046 tiene internamente un oscilador VCO (oscilador cuja frequenzia es sintonizable por tensión) trabajando en 57Khz (subportadora del RDS) , ese 57Khz es dibidido por 3 generando 19Khz , ese 19Khz es conparado con lo tono piloto del encoder estereo en un conparador de fase tanbien interno al CI PLL CD4046 . Lo erro resultante del conparador de Fase es filtrado y esa información sintoniza el VCO de 57Khz , de modo trabar la fase del con la del tono piloto de 19Khz oriundo del encoder estereo.
> Dese modo tenemos una frequenzia de 57Khz generada y enganjada en fase con lo tono piloto oriundo del encoder estereo.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Un espectaculo ! muchas gracias Daniel como siempre por tu aporte 

Chicos les hago una pregunta, en el circuito el capacitor que aparece después del primero AO es de 4,7 mili faradios ? Porqué mili Faradios tengo que ver donde lo consigo ya que parece dificil

Saludos gente  !


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 10, 2017)

Amigo si te fijas en otro diagrama que tiene similar diseño, es electrolitico de 4.7uF, gracias por tus aprecuaciones, estamos para compartir lo poco que podemos saber.


----------



## radium98 (Ago 11, 2017)

Becarios hola estoy tratando de hacer esto y solo esto mrd encodder que es bueno cualquiera puede duplicar el archivo hex para grabar gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2017)

Hola a todos , Don radium98 se ve muy sensillo ese diseño!.
Se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias conpartir los planos de montagen dese encoder?.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Ago 12, 2017)

Here you go @Daniel Lopes NO hex file if you have share .


----------



## tiago (Ago 12, 2017)

No se consiguen ver los archivos gif.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 12, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Here you go @Daniel Lopes NO hex file if you have share .



 Muy interesante diseño,el asunto es conseguir el Mrds192.




Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 12, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Muy interesante diseño,el asunto es conseguir el Mrds192.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola...Para mi tiene un sospechoso parecido con la serie de pic 16C/F84-628, etc. Puede ser un PIC comprado/encargado con dicha numeración ya a Microchip o remarcado por el fabricante del dispositivo(después de cargarle el FW correspondiente para que realice la función de RDS).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 12, 2017)

Amigos del foro, adjunto datos del miniRDS, que son similares,daria la razon a ricbevi, saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 20, 2017)

Amigos, adjunto capturas, de lo que se ve en la pantalla, en receptor de celular.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 20, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos, adjunto capturas, de lo que se ve en la pantalla, en receptor de celular.


Estimado amigo Don Moises Calderon , ?acaso tu emisora transmite en estereo? , si si tienes que armar lo PLL sincronizador de fase del subportadora de 57Khz con lo tono piloto de 19Khz del encoder estereo.
Un bueno teste serias apagar lo tono piloto de 19khz del encoder estereo y verificar si mejora la decodificación del RDS.
Otra questión : la Subportadora de 57Khz del RDS debe generar un desvio de 7,5Khz en la portadora de RF de tu radio (98.3Mhz) y eso NO es nada facil de verificar sin la ayuda de instrumentos dedicados a hacer esa tarea (analizador de modulación FM).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 20, 2017)

Amigo Daniel, transmitimos en stereo, si dispongo de analizador de modulacion, hare el circuito para sincronizar la señal y estare informando de los resultados, gracias por sus recomendaciones,saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 20, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo Daniel, transmitimos en stereo, si dispongo de analizador de modulacion, hare el circuito para sincronizar la señal y estare informando de los resultados, gracias por sus recomendaciones,saludos.


Tienes que desligar lo encoder estereo , quitar cualquer audio y modular en FM solamente con la subportadora de 57Khz del encoder RDS.
Ayustar lo nivel desa sub portadora para lograr un desvio de 7,5Khz.
!Suerte en los desahollos , manteganos informados de los avances!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Ago 29, 2017)

Hola gente,tengo una consulta:

*Teniendo la salida del RDS y la señal FM,para enviarlas juntas al MPX que sumador o tecnica ven mas conveniente? estuve analizando los LM 331 que son conversores de tension/frecuencia pero alguna idea mejor que hayan implementado?

Mil gracias como siempre,saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Hola gente,tengo una consulta:
> 
> *Teniendo la salida del RDS y la señal FM,para enviarlas juntas al MPX que sumador o tecnica ven mas conveniente? estuve analizando los LM 331 que son conversores de tension/frecuencia pero alguna idea mejor que hayan implementado?
> 
> Mil gracias como siempre,saludos !



Hola a todos , caroDon mpodesta puedes sumar muy facilmente lo sinal RDS con lo sinal MPX con uso de un sumador resistivo muy sensillo , lo truco es sincronizar en fase la subportadora del RDS (57Khz) con lo tono Piloto (19Khz) del encoder estereo.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Ago 30, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caroDon mpodesta puedes sumar muy facilmente lo sinal RDS con lo sinal MPX con uso de un sumador resistivo muy sensillo , lo truco es sincronizar en fase la subportadora del RDS (57Khz) con lo tono Piloto (19Khz) del encoder estereo.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel,primer gracias como siempre por tu aporte ! La sincronizacion de la subportadora de 57khz con el tono piloto de 19khz ya esta resuelto ya que uso un PLL para dicho proceso.

El circuito es el del post #160.Para sumar ambas señales deberia tomar dos salidas.Una de ellas es "RDS OUT" que son los 57khz verdad y para el audio de la radio? me conviene tomar de la salida del 4046 pin 4 "VCO OUT"?

O deberia tomar la señal directamente del MPX? pero si la tomo del MPX no estaria defasada ya que no tendria el procesamiento del PLL?

Nuevamente muchas gracias ! 

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2017)

mpodesta dijo:


> Daniel,primer gracias como siempre por tu aporte ! La sincronizacion de la subportadora de 57khz con el tono piloto de 19khz ya esta resuelto ya que uso un PLL para dicho proceso.
> 
> El circuito es el del post #160.Para sumar ambas señales deberia tomar dos salidas.Una de ellas es "RDS OUT" que son los 57khz verdad y para el audio de la radio? me conviene tomar de la salida del 4046 pin 4 "VCO OUT"?
> 
> ...


Bueno te recomendo altamente veer lo diagrama esquemactico del post #132 , la salida RDS Out es conectada a lo pino 2 del CI LM386 , la salida del encoder estereo en lo pino 3 del CI LM386 , lo pino 5 es la salida debidamente mesclada y esa debe sener conectada a la entrada MPX del TX de FM.
Lo CI LM386 tiene una banda pasante de 300Khz , mas que suficiente para mesclar los dos sinales sin cualquer molestia en su calidad.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Stetison Pedro (Abr 28, 2018)

Hola, querido Daniel. Lo siento por mi ignorancia, pero todavía no entiendo por qué es necesario sincronizar la señal piloto de 19 kHz con RDS. ¿Podría aclararme eso?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2018)

Stetison Pedro dijo:


> Hola, querido Daniel. Lo siento por mi ignorancia, pero todavía no entiendo por qué es necesario sincronizar la señal piloto de 19 kHz con RDS. ¿Podría aclararme eso?


No debes sentir por la ignorancia y si buscar por informaciones de modo a quitar las  dudas , cosa perfectamente normal cuando estudiamos algo que para nosotros aun es una novidad y afinal de las cuentas nadie ya nasció sapendo de todo.
Bueno los decodificadores de RDS que hay en los receptores mas modernos  (mas actuales) ya estan agregados en lo paso decodificador de estereo , como la frequenzia de la subportadora del RDS (57Khz) e igual a lo tercero harmonico del tono piloto del estereo (19Khz) , esa sincronia  seguramente garantiza un funcionamento mas estable del sistema o sea las mensagens son reproduzidas mas fielmente en el display del receiver  sin equivocos o pierdas de caracteres.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 29, 2018)

Buenas, en la práctica da igual que el RDS no esté sincronizado con el estéreo, osea, va a funcionar pero hacerlo de esa forma, (sincronización señal piloto) es más correcto.


----------



## mpodesta (May 27, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, en la práctica da igual que el RDS no esté sincronizado con el estéreo, osea, va a funcionar pero hacerlo de esa forma, (sincronización señal piloto) es más correcto.



Funcionara igual? yo tengo el codigo .HEX para el 16F628A pero sin la etapa de sincronizado y no se si afectara algo que tenga esa etapa.

De hecho..alguien tiene el .HEX de este circuito en cuestion? (adjunto)

Mil gracias como siempre gente !


----------



## djmyky (May 27, 2018)

En la imagen del RDS que pones  los Ic 4046  y el CMOS 4017 hacen el trabajo de obtener los 57khz  del piloto del coder ? Para modular con el transistor bc547?  Esto me intriga 

O  el trabajo del pll 4046 tiene que comparar con algún clok del pic  y los 19khz de entrada del coder  para tener 57khz  pero  bueno  cual se estás ideas es lo correcto alguien nos dirá  pero en si seria interesante tener el hex del RDS que pones en imagen


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2018)

Hola caro Don djmyky , voy tentar esplicar como anda ese proceso de sincronización.
Lo CI 4046 contiene internamente un VCO( 1K y 2,7nF) que funciona libre  en 57Khz (frequenzia de la subportadora del RDS) , entonses ese VCO es "sintonizado" por la tensión que viene del filtro pasa bajos , la entrada dese filtro passa bajos (330K , 10K y 100nF) es conectada a lo conparador de fase ( ese tanbien incluso en el 4046)  que tiene como referenzia la frequenzia de 19Khz oriundos del encoder estereo multiplex (tono piloto )  , la otra entrada del conparador de fase viene de la salida del dibisor por 3 (4017) , (57/3 = 19), la entrada del dibisor por 3 es la misma salida del VCO de 57Khz (subportadora del RDS).
Asi tenemos los 57Khz generados y sincronizados en fase con lo tono piloto de 19Khz oriundos del encoder estereo.
Lo transistor npn (BC547) funciona como llave al rictimo del 57Khz modulando la  informacione digital ya debidamente generada por lo PIC  en BPSK o sea Bi Fase Shift Keing o modulación en dos fases 0° y 180°.
Esa modulación digital suprime la portadora y crea dos bandas laterales (LSB y  USB) en torno de la portadora de 57Khz contendo la información serial digital.
Espero tener quitado tu dudas cuanto a lo funcionamento dese paso , dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicarmos.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djmyky (May 27, 2018)

Si entiendo Daniel lo que me dices pero la señal de 57khz generados por el pic por el pin 9 llega a una llave selectora donde dice mono-stereo en mono     el pin 9 del pic estaría enviando la señal al transistor  en la posición mono  pero en la posición stereo  ahí di compara la señal oriunda del coder 19 khz  pero ahí faltaría la comparación con la salida del pic osea el pin 9  eso no me convence  
por eso digo que el pin 4 VCO out del IC4046  sale en posición stereo  a atacar el transistor   bc547 con 57 khz  elevados por los 2 IC  a partir  de los 19 khz oriundos del coder  particular 

No hay comparación con los 57khz  del pic y  el pll 4046

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018

Tienes razón  Daniel viendo bien el circuito realiza una oscilación el Ic 4046 a partir de RC  del pin 9 y 13 del mismo  me extraña la exactitud de 57khz lo realice din cristal alguno  pero en la comparación  obtenida   de los 19 khz del IC4017 pues si divide por 3  ahí puede compensar la exactitud de 57 khz ya comparados en el pin 4 del IC4046  

Recién me di cuenta  esa buena técnica para usar un buen RDS  en poción estero


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2018)

djmyky dijo:


> Si entiendo Daniel lo que me dices pero la señal de 57khz generados por el pic por el pin 9 llega a una llave selectora donde dice mono-stereo en mono     el pin 9 del pic estaría enviando la señal al transistor  en la posición mono  pero en la posición stereo  ahí di compara la señal oriunda del coder 19 khz  pero ahí faltaría la comparación con la salida del pic osea el pin 9  eso no me convence
> por eso digo que el pin 4 VCO out del IC4046  sale en posición stereo  a atacar el transistor   bc547 con 57 khz  elevados por los 2 IC  a partir  de los 19 khz oriundos del coder  particular
> 
> No hay comparación con los 57khz  del pic y  el pll 4046
> ...



Entonses , cuando en modalidad "mono" NO hay un encoder estereo en lo sistema , asi la subportadora de 57Khz es generada internalmente al PIC , cuando en modalidad Estereo la subportadora de 57Khz es generada en el VCO interno del 4046 y sincronizada a lo tono piloto (19Khz) del encoder estereo por PLL (Phase Locked Loop o malla cerriada por fase).
La información serial generada por lo PIC es modulada en BPSK por lo transistor BC547 mas los conponentes "R" y "C" defasadores de 180° mas lo Amp Op que conpoen ese modulador digital.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juan4857 (May 28, 2018)

Si quereis un encoder estéreo de tipo profesional, este tiene muy buena pinta y ademas del esquema, tambien estan el fotolito y el hex para el pic18f1220:

Sus características son las siguientes:

Supply voltage:    9-16 V (stabilized) 
Quiescent supply current (12 V):    34 mA
Audio 19 kHz rejection:    40 dB
Channel separation at 1 kHz:    >55 dB
Subcarrier rejection:    >60 dB
Pilot sampling frequency:    1.843 MHz (19 kHz x 97)
Subcarrier sampling frequency:    1.843 MHz (38 kHz x 48.5)
Pilot sync. output:    TTL
Max. audio input voltage:    5 V pp (1.75 V rms)
Pilot tone level:    linear adjustable 0-0.5 V pp
Output voltage gain:    linear adjustable 0-1.5
Audio input impedance:    2000 ohm
RDS input impedance:    1000 ohm
MPX output impedance:    500 ohm
Pilot sync. output impedance:    10000 ohm
Signal-to-noise ratio:      >70 dB







Pira CZ Stereo Encoder for FM broadcasting


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 28, 2018)

juan4857 dijo:


> Si quereis un encoder estéreo de tipo profesional, este tiene muy buena pinta y ademas del esquema, tambien estan el fotolito y el hex para el pic18f1220:
> 
> Sus características son las siguientes:
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , ese encoder estereo del Pira CZ ya fue bien discutido por aca (foro).
Realmente el tiene muy buena pinta por tener todas las conecciones nesesarias para interfaciar con un generador RDS.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Oct 22, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Entonses , cuando en modalidad "mono" NO hay un encoder estereo en lo sistema , asi la subportadora de 57Khz es generada internalmente al PIC , cuando en modalidad Estereo la subportadora de 57Khz es generada en el VCO interno del 4046 y sincronizada a lo tono piloto (19Khz) del encoder estereo por PLL (Phase Locked Loop o malla cerriada por fase).
> La información serial generada por lo PIC es modulada en BPSK por lo transistor BC547 mas los conponentes "R" y "C" defasadores de 180° mas lo Amp Op que conpoen ese modulador digital.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel,Como genera los 1187.5 khz ? Puede ser que genere los 57khz el PIC estando igualmente el switch en "stereo" y a partir de ahi internamente opera matematicamente para obtener los 1187.5 khz(57khz / 48 ) ?

Y ademas tambien genera los 2375 Khz como frecuencia de sincronismo?

Desde ya muchas gracias !!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2018)

mpodesta dijo:


> Hola Daniel,Como genera los 1187.5 khz ? Puede ser que genere los 57khz el PIC estando igualmente el switch en "stereo" y a partir de ahi internamente opera matematicamente para obtener los 1187.5 khz(57khz / 48 ) ?
> 
> Y ademas tambien genera los 2375 Khz como frecuencia de sincronismo?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias !!!


Lo "data rate" de 1,1875KHz son generados internamente al PIC a partir de una dibisión del Cristal de 4,332MHz.
!Saludos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Oct 22, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo "data rate" de 1,1875KHz son generados internamente al PIC a partir de una dibisión del Cristal de 4,332MHz.
> !Saludos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Perfecto Daniel,entonces podriamos decir que el circuito que yo comparti no tiene relacion con el diagrama en bloques que adjunto ? donde dicen "generador de reloj" tomando los 19khz,eso no lo veo en el circuito...estoy mirando mal o puede que no tengan relacion el diagrama en bloques con el circuito? adjunto los distintos archivos ...Gracias como siempre Daniel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2018)

mpodesta dijo:


> Perfecto Daniel,entonces podriamos decir que el circuito que yo comparti no tiene relacion con el diagrama en bloques que adjunto ? donde dicen "generador de reloj" tomando los 19khz,eso no lo veo en el circuito...estoy mirando mal o puede que no tengan relacion el diagrama en bloques con el circuito? adjunto los distintos archivos ...Gracias como siempre Daniel


Bueno , estudiando mejor los dos dibujos arriba  lo que te puedo decir es que lo resumo final de la opera (transmissión del RDS)  es lo mismo pero enpleyando metodos distintos.
Lo CI PIC cunple las funciones de los bloques relacionados al encoder RDS  , pero ya  la generación del subportadora de 57KHz esa es hecha por lo CI PLL (CD4046) a partir del tono piloto de 19KHz (ese generado por lo encoder estereo) .
Ya los sinales de "data rate" eses  son generados por a partir de una dibisión del cristal de 4,332MHz (clock del PIC) y creo que NO nesesariamente neseciten quedarse sincronizados con la subportadora de 57Khz para funcionar tudo al contento.
!Saludos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Oct 30, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , estudiando mejor los dos dibujos arriba  lo que te puedo decir es que lo resumo final de la opera (transmissión del RDS)  es lo mismo pero enpleyando metodos distintos.
> Lo CI PIC cunple las funciones de los bloques relacionados al encoder RDS  , pero ya  la generación del subportadora de 57KHz esa es hecha por lo CI PLL (CD4046) a partir del tono piloto de 19KHz (ese generado por lo encoder estereo) .
> Ya los sinales de "data rate" eses  son generados por a partir de una dibisión del cristal de 4,332MHz (clock del PIC) y creo que NO nesesariamente neseciten quedarse sincronizados con la subportadora de 57Khz para funcionar tudo al contento.
> !Saludos !.
> ...



Perfecto Daniel,entendi que el PIC esta tomando funciones de codificacion y de ahi al Modulador con los 57khz. El PLL Y CD tienen una alimentacion variable entre 5 y 18v aprox.Tenia pensado alimentar todo con 5v,tengo entendido que dependiendo la alimentacion es el rango de operacion en frecuencia del PLL.Con 5v supongo que podre trabajar a algunos khz verdad?

gracias como siempre !!


----------



## mpodesta (Oct 31, 2018)

Buenas gente,comparto el proyecto del RDS + PLL ,estoy armando el proyecto en kicad pero soy novato con el programa entonces al ir al PCB se me esta complicando organizar los componentes.

Comparto y si alguien puede mejorar el PCB y compartirlo bienvenido sea !!!

Muchas gracias como siempre


----------



## mpodesta (Feb 27, 2019)

Buenas gente como andan? espero que bien ! Adjunto el sistema completo en kicad para realizar el pcb,ya todo configurado con plano de masa y demas

saludos y buena semana !


----------



## radium98 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hola qué ventana software experimental para este codificador RDS


----------



## mpodesta (Feb 27, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola qué ventana software experimental para este codificador RDS


Hola radium,lo realice con kicad 5.0.2 que es un software libre lo podes descargar perfectamente desde su pagina web

saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 27, 2019)

Hola...No lo podes publicar en PDF o como imagen JPG por que no tengo el KiCad y pesa 1Gb y me tarda mucho con mi conexion solo para ver y opinar. 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## mpodesta (Mar 3, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...No lo podes publicar en PDF o como imagen JPG por que no tengo el KiCad y pesa 1Gb y me tarda mucho con mi conexion solo para ver y opinar.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Hola Ric,perdon por la demora. Si,te dejo como imagen .png el diseño,cualquier cosa..avisa

saludos y buen finde !


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 3, 2019)

Gracias.....me gusta los planos de GND amplios...si tuviera que criticar algo pero es a titulo de gustos personal seria el grosor de los track, me gusta mas gruesos y mucho más los que son de alimentación, no por la corriente que circula si no que son más fáciles que salgan sin cortes cuando uno hace el PCB casero y el método usado no tiene mucha precisión.

Saludos y buen finde largo también.

Ric.


----------



## mpodesta (Mar 5, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Gracias.....me gusta los planos de GND amplios...si tuviera que criticar algo pero es a titulo de gustos personal seria el grosor de los track, me gusta mas gruesos y mucho más los que son de alimentación, no por la corriente que circula si no que son más fáciles que salgan sin cortes cuando uno hace el PCB casero y el método usado no tiene mucha precisión.
> 
> Saludos y buen finde largo también.
> 
> Ric.



Gracias Ric por tu aporte ! Esta semana vamos a armar la placa no se si con metodo de plancha o insoladora. Cuando tenga la placa subo fotos !

Saludos !


----------



## mpodesta (Mar 8, 2019)

Buenas gente,estoy realizando el testeo de cada parte del circuito que adjunto y la parte del PLL me parece que esta mal configurada (la eleccion de los componentes) ya que me da cualquier cosa,ademas el datasheet del 4046 recomienda resistencias minimas de 10k y en el diseño se utiliza una R1=1K ....usando el soft de inelsoft para el calculo del VCO del 4046 tambien recomienda resistencias superiores a 10k.

Alguno que tenga experiencia con dicho integrado? gracias gente !!


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 8, 2019)

Si hubiera un problema de valor de componente, lo corriges cuando lo tenes funcionando.

De la hoja de datos de Texas 

R1 que te preocupa(1K)







Claramente dice R1 que sea menor o igual a 5K y para el valor de infinito(abierto de R2 tipifica que el VCO tendrá al excursión máxima sin OFFSET.

Me parece que le estas buscando el pelo al huevo...yo armaria si queres en multiproposito, *prolijo* y vería a ver que pasa. 

El 4046 es muy usado sobre todo en la parte del comparador.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2019)

Hola a todos , jo personalmente aplicaria en lo pino 9 (VCO IN) una tensión fija de meo de VCC o sea 2,5V ( esa tensión puede sener obtenida por meo de un preset de 10Kohmios).
Con auxilio de un frequenzimetro digital conectado en lo pino 4 (VCO OUT) debemos canbiar al azar los valores de C1 ( ese entre los pinos 6 y 7 ) o del resistor R1 ( ese conectado al pino 11 y tierra) de modo obtener los 57KHz tan deseados.
Hecho ese ayuste debes volver lo circuito al normal y testear si el VCO traba en una referenzia de 19KHz aplicada en la entrada "Pilot 19KHz".
Lo pino 1 del PLL es lo indicador de malla cerriada (trabada)  cuando en nivel logico "1" ( VCC) , haora si es "0" o un sinal alternado eso indica que la malla NO estas debidamente trabada en fase.
Es inprescidible lo uso de un osciloscopio para "saper" lo que realmente se pasa con lo circuito.
Una sugerencia serias poner un capacitor de 100nF poliester mectalizado o mylar o polipropileno en serie con lo pino 14 del PLL , su función es desacoplar cualquer conponente continua que pueda molestar lo amplificador que hay en internamente en ese CI.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2019)

En tienpo , otro dato Muuuuuuuy inportante que NO puede sener olvidado o subestimado : todos capacitores non polarizados ( o sea los que NO son electrolicticos) dese encoder RDS tienem que sener do tipo Poliester mectalizado o Mylar o Polipropileno.
Capacitores tipo Ceramico Disco NO sirven para funcionar en circuitos de filtragen o tenporización de sinales , solamente sirven para desacople de alimentación  o circuitos sintonizados en RF .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> El 4046 es muy usado sobre todo en la parte del comparador.


Yo use el comparador hace tiempo para multiplicar la frecuencia de un XR2206 y armar un proyecto de audiometro y quedó alucinante....
Es un chip excelente...si sabes como usarlo.


----------



## mpodesta (Mar 19, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si hubiera un problema de valor de componente, lo corriges cuando lo tenes funcionando.
> 
> De la hoja de datos de Texas
> 
> ...




Perfecto Ric,solo debimos ajustar algunos componentes en la entrada del transistor ,se ve que no esta trabajando bien en corte y saturacion...supongo que sera tema resistencias,o quizas el hfe. Pero el 4046 funciona perfecto con los valores que se muestran en el esquema

Gracias como siempre !


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En tienpo , otro dato Muuuuuuuy inportante que NO puede sener olvidado o subestimado : todos capacitores non polarizados ( o sea los que NO son electrolicticos) dese encoder RDS tienem que sener do tipo Poliester mectalizado o Mylar o Polipropileno.
> Capacitores tipo Ceramico Disco NO sirven para funcionar en circuitos de filtragen o tenporización de sinales , solamente sirven para desacople de alimentación  o circuitos sintonizados en RF .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Daniel,perfecto...tomo ese dato para cualquier problema que me surja en el circuito !

Desde ya muchas gracias !


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo use el comparador hace tiempo para multiplicar la frecuencia de un XR2206 y armar un proyecto de audiometro y quedó alucinante....
> Es un chip excelente...si sabes como usarlo.



Si,ya he podido hacer funcionar y ajusta de una manera muy precisa

gracias por ayudar !


----------



## mpodesta (May 20, 2019)

Hola gente,como andan? espero que bien!! les comento que hoy le dimos vida (tension) al circuito y de entrada con el interruptor en "mono" titilaba el led rojo constantemente.

Luego desconectamos y nos pusimos a revisar otras cosas,al volver a conectar ya el led rojo no parpadeaba mas si no que solo lo hacia el amarillo cuando le daba "send" en el programa.El programa que utilizo para la programacion del RDS es el "MonRDS Encoder" .

La imagen es del amigo Moises si no me equivoco.

Agradezco todo tipo de ayuda gente.Revise las tensiones de los IC y estan ok


----------



## moises calderon (May 21, 2019)

Regraba el hex, para el  Pic F628A


----------



## Andrxx (May 21, 2019)

mpodesta dijo:


> Hola gente,como andan? espero que bien!! les comento que hoy le dimos vida (tension) al circuito y de entrada con el interruptor en "mono" titilaba el led rojo constantemente.
> 
> Luego desconectamos y nos pusimos a revisar otras cosas,al volver a conectar ya el led rojo no parpadeaba mas si no que solo lo hacia el amarillo cuando le daba "send" en el programa.El programa que utilizo para la programacion del RDS es el "MonRDS Encoder" .
> 
> ...


Muy raro, lo que es la base del monrds encoder es fiable y suele funcionar a la primera, como te han dicho, regraba el .HEX y repite.


----------



## mpodesta (May 21, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> Regraba el hex, para el  Pic F628A



Perfecto moises,te dejarias a mano el .hex que utilizaste? yo use uno que habia aqui en el foro que era un "628(laston)"

Agradecido por tu ayuda !


Andrxx dijo:


> Muy raro, lo que es la base del monrds encoder es fiable y suele funcionar a la primera, como te han dicho, regraba el .HEX y repite.



Hola Adrxx,si creo que voy a volver a realizarlo,creo que utilizare el que dice "monrds" que esta en el primer comentario.Ademas voy a medir sobre la salida del pic que deberia generar los 57khz de forma interna.Tambien para descartar que el problema este en el cristal.

Agradecido por tu ayuda ! saludos


----------



## moises calderon (May 21, 2019)

Ese mismo,  es el hex, debe funcionar, fijate en los fuses, tambien


----------



## mpodesta (May 30, 2019)

Hola gente como andan? espero que bien. Resolvi bastantes problemas en la placa,el pic esta vivo,los led funcionan correctamente y demas.

Pero estoy teniendo un problema con el 4046+4017...me funcionan en protoboard,pero al pasarlos a la placa pareciera como si me los quemara.Ya que al volver a colocarlos en el Protoboard y medir la salida (pin 4 4046) veo una continua de 5v. Revisando la placa ,con mis escasos conocimientos,no reconozco el error o por que estaria quemando los IC.

Me pueden dar una mano al reconocer el error? Les adjunto varias imagenes para que lo tengan en cuenta.Desde ya totalmente agradecido por su ayuda gente

Saludos !!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2019)

Hola a todos jo tengo una pregunta : ? esa tarjeta de circuito inpresa es de dos caras de cubre ?.
Pregunto eso porque creo que hay tierras o masa volando (no conectadas entre si).
Otra cosa , jo personalmente aumentaria lo ayslamento entre las trillas de cubre y lo plano de tierra para evitar lo riesgo de cortos circuitos  , tanbien aumentaria lo hancho , son muy delgadas y si estropian muy facilmente cuando submetidas a lo calientamento del hierro de solda..
Y por fin haria soldas mejores , esas de la foto estan de muy mala calidad (sin animo de ofender a nadie y si una critica constructiva).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (May 31, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos jo tengo una pregunta : ? esa tarjeta de circuito inpresa es de dos caras de cubre ?.
> Pregunto eso porque creo que hay tierras o masa volando (no conectadas entre si).
> Otra cosa , jo personalmente aumentaria lo ayslamento entre las trillas de cubre y lo plano de tierra para evitar lo riesgo de cortos circuitos  , tanbien aumentaria lo hancho , son muy delgadas y si estropian muy facilmente cuando submetidas a lo calientamento del hierro de solda..
> Y por fin haria soldas mejores , esas de la foto estan de muy mala calidad (sin animo de ofender a nadie y si una critica constructiva).
> ...



Hola Daniel,te comento:

Es de una sola cara. Estuve mirando y no veo ningun plano de masa desconectado (isla).

Si,deberia modificar el ancho de pista y separacion...midiendo con tester no encontrè ningun corto pero puede que este en algun lado ya que como comentè la parte de enganche de fase se suicida jaja

El tema de soldaduras las realizaron varias manos digamos pero si ,es un tema a mejorar que sera con practica

Agradecido siempre con su ayuda !!


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 1, 2019)

mpodesta dijo:


> Hola Daniel,te comento:
> 
> Es de una sola cara. Estuve mirando y no veo ningun plano de masa desconectado (isla).
> 
> ...


Revisa si hay algún corto al soldar o si pudiera haber alguna conexión entre pistas hecha de forma accidental...


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 2, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Revisa si hay algún corto al soldar o si pudiera haber alguna conexión entre pistas hecha de forma accidental...



Andrxx como estas? espero que bien ! 

Sisi mañana revisare eso ademas parece que hay un problema electrico ya que el voltage de la fuente +-12v (simetrica para el TL082) tiene el problema que al conectar a la placa los -12v caen 2,2.5v y como se puede ver la parte de -12v solo va al TL082.

Asi que comenzare por revisar ese TL y su zocalo en tema soldadura,porque como se ve en la imagen(adjunto) la pista es corta,sencilla de seguir y no deberia tener problemas 

Saludos gente y agradecido como siempre por su aguante !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2019)

mpodesta dijo:


> Andrxx como estas? espero que bien !
> 
> Sisi mañana revisare eso ademas parece que hay un problema electrico ya que el voltage de la fuente +-12v (simetrica para el TL082) tiene el problema que al conectar a la placa los -12v caen 2,2.5v y como se puede ver la parte de -12v solo va al TL082.
> 
> ...


Quite lo TL082 , si normaliza los -12V el es sin dudas lo culpado.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 2, 2019)

Que circuito estas utilizando, que tenga fuente simetrica?, es diferente al diagrama publicado?


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 2, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> Que circuito estas utilizando, que tenga fuente simetrica?, es diferente al diagrama publicado?



Hola Moises,el circuito es el MONRDS que tiene enganche de fase 4046+4017. Con la diferencia que le agregue un filtro pasa bandas para no tener que sacar la señal 19khz desde el interior del codificador. Al usar un TL082 necesito alimentacion simetrica,ya que con fuente simple al inyectarle una señal de unos pocos mV, el TL satura.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 2, 2019)

Gracias por tu respuesta, no encontraba por ningun lado, la fuente simetrica, suerte y saludos


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 2, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, no encontraba por ningun lado, la fuente simetrica, suerte y saludos



No hay de que amigo,la alimentacion simetrica la realizo con un LM555 para obtener los voltages negativos a partir de +12v y los +5v con un simple y bondadoso 7805


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 3, 2019)

Si no se saca la señal de 19Khz del codificador estereo original es lo mismo que no hacer el sistema de enganche de fase y solo se necesita el PIC y los pasabajos.

Tal vez me estoy perdiendo de algo pero no se para que mezclar y usar tensiones simétricas con simples si ya se usan operacionales en el esquema de alimentación simple.

Tal vez intentas injectar a este codificador RDS la señal ya compuesta por el codificador estereo con la ilusión de que con un filtro activo podrás recuperar solo el piloto de 19KHz pero lo veo de dudoso resultado ya que cualquier mezcla y la señal original serán detectadas y amplificadas por dicho filtro y no solo las del piloto.

Por eso es que se pide sacar la señal del piloto del propio codificador estereo solamente.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 3, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si no se saca la señal de 19Khz del codificador estereo original es lo mismo que no hacer el sistema de enganche de fase y solo se necesita el PIC y los pasabajos.
> 
> Tal vez me estoy perdiendo de algo pero no se para que mezclar y usar tensiones simétricas con simples si ya se usan operacionales en el esquema de alimentación simple.
> 
> ...



Ric,como va? te comento lo que entendi y por eso lo trabajo asi:

1-El filtro es para obtener los 19khz y no "renegar" con los mpx,que sea un sistema para cualquier codificador.Obtengo los 19khz y luego hago el enganche de fase con 4046+4017.
2-La tension simetrica es para el filtro,que utiliza un TL082 y solo funciona con tensiones simetricas ya que con alimentacion simple satura.
3-hoy si puedo saco capturas del espectro que veo y las mediciones con osciloscopio del filtro.

agradecido por tu ayuda...saludos !!


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 3, 2019)

¿que pasó al final con los -12 voltios?


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 3, 2019)

Si satura, disminuye la señal de entrada al filtro(atenuador, etc) o disminuye la ganancia del filtro o aumenta la tensión de alimentación(tienes 12V a la entrada, antes de estabilizar a 5Vdc) o todas combinadas...dudo de que con un simple filtro de una etapa recuperes efectivamente *solo la seña*l de 19Khz ya que a la salida de los codificadores está el piloto y la suma de todo el audio más la modulación de la subportadora de 38Khz, etc. 

Nunca lo intente para ese propósito pero los decodificadores de estereo la hacen pero no tiene el requerimiento de la fase de la señal, etc.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 3, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> ¿que pasó al final con los -12 voltios?


 RIP Querido operacional 

Ahora tenemos buenas tensiones simetricas con fuente de labo. Al parecer tambien al 555 no le da para mantener los -12 y decae bastante en su voltage negativo.


ricbevi dijo:


> Si satura, disminuye la señal de entrada al filtro(atenuador, etc) o disminuye la ganancia del filtro o aumenta la tensión de alimentación(tienes 12V a la entrada, antes de estabilizar a 5Vdc) o todas combinadas...dudo de que con un simple filtro de una etapa recuperes efectivamente *solo la seña*l de 19Khz ya que a la salida de los codificadores está el piloto y la suma de todo el audio más la modulación de la subportadora de 38Khz, etc.
> 
> Nunca lo intente para ese propósito pero los decodificadores de estereo la hacen pero no tiene el requerimiento de la fase de la señal, etc.




Ric,lo tendre en cuenta...en cuanto al filtro mil disculpas no captura la pantalla del osciloscopio,es un pasa banda y teniendo en cuenta que entre 17 y 22khz aprox no hay nada,el filtro solo se queda con el tono piloto...mostrando a la salida (pin 1) del TL082 una senoidal de 19khz.

saludos y como siempre,agradecido de tu ayuda


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 7, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> Estimdo amigo Daniel Lopez, y amigos del foro, adjunto foto paint, del circuito impreso del oscilador del RDS, cualquier omisión, les agradeceré, me hagan  notar, ya esta considerado el led, sugerido por  Daniel Lopez, saludos



Moises,revisando el thread encontre esto que es con lo que estoy renegando.

Veo el pin 11 del 4017 a masa,eso por que lo realizaste de esa manera? gracias !

Estoy dudando seriamente de mi diseño en kicad y quizas hay una pista mal conectada,falso contacto o algo que no va a masa y por ende la salida del 4046 se me eleva directamente a +5v

saludos amigo


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 10, 2019)

Perdon,pero @ricbevi te debia las imagenes del filtro,demore mucho por temas laborales.

Tambien le pregunto a @moises calderon  si midio los niveles de tension y señal en el LM358 para saber si mi sistema va bien,es decir si no esta quemado o los niveles estan en los limites aceptados.

Agradecido compañeros !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2019)

mpodesta dijo:


> Perdon,pero @ricbevi te debia las imagenes del filtro,demore mucho por temas laborales.
> 
> Tambien le pregunto a @moises calderon  si midio los niveles de tension y señal en el LM358 para saber si mi sistema va bien,es decir si no esta quemado o los niveles estan en los limites aceptados.
> 
> Agradecido compañeros !


!Wow aomenos tienes un ejelente equipo de medidas disponible en las manos!.
Con el las "cosas" si tornam mucho mas facil de si resolver.
Jo creo que las tensiones en las entradas y salidas del Amp Op (LM358) sean en torno de 2.5Volts (1/2 de Vcc) con lo sinal AC sumado a ese offset.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 11, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Wow aomenos tienes un ejelente equipo de medidas disponible en las manos!.
> Con el las "cosas" si tornam mucho mas facil de si resolver.
> Jo creo que las tensiones en las entradas y salidas del Amp Op (LM358) sean en torno de 2.5Volts (1/2 de Vcc) con lo sinal AC sumado a ese offset.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> ...


 Amigo,como estas? si de hecho las tensiones dan algo de 2.5v en todos lados del AO 358...revise tensiones y demas con osc...dejo capturas,solo que el problema que tenia con la placa y las sobretensiones se ve que rompio la parte que va al pin 5 del LM358 y no tengo mis 57khz ahi =(

Tambien me hace ruido que el 628A saque la señal de datos con esos niveles..parece que la señal baja y luego cuando tiene que bajar hay un nivel te tension como si fuera  fijo....adjunto info de osciloscopio por si no se entiende lo que digo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2019)

Bueno como muy afortunadamente tienes disponible en las manos un osciloscopio digital de 4 canales puedes analizar lo que se pasa en los Amp Op pinçando las entradas y salidas , tenendo lo sinal de 57Khz ese responsable por la modulación BPSK (Bi Phase Shift Key) o modulación de fase en dos estados ( 0° y 180°) como "triguer" (sincronismo del eventos).
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 11, 2019)

Pienso, que el circuito es basico y no se puede esperar mucho, tiene limitaciones,pocos caracteres, cuadros para escribir textos no mas de 7 letras, cuando corre, se nota interrumpido,,  soloxsevpuede hacer correr texto en la parte superior, y en la segunda linea estatico.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 11, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno como muy afortunadamente tienes disponible en las manos un osciloscopio digital de 4 canales puedes analizar lo que se pasa en los Amp Op pinçando las entradas y salidas , tenendo lo sinal de 57Khz ese responsable por la modulación BPSK (Bi Phase Shift Key) o modulación de fase en dos estados ( 0° y 180°) como "triguer" (sincronismo del eventos).
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Asi es amigo Daniel, creo que el transistor puede estar ya en otra vida (el que va del switch mono/stereo pasando por una R de 47k) ya que la imagen que se visualiza es cualquier cosa menos esa cuadrada de 57

saludos ,siempre agradecido !


moises calderon dijo:


> Pienso, que el circuito es basico y no se puede esperar mucho, tiene limitaciones,pocos caracteres, cuadros para escribir textos no mas de 7 letras, cuando corre, se nota interrumpido,,  soloxsevpuede hacer correr texto en la parte superior, y en la segunda linea estatico.



Bien amigo moises,a que te refieres con correr texto en la parte superior y segunda linea estatico? con emitir algun tipo de dato por mas corto que sea nos alegraria ya que demostrariamos que funciona (como ya tu lo hiciste ).

saludos,siempre agradecido !


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 12, 2019)

Mpodesta, amigo, puedes probar inicialmente el generador, sin el circuito adicional, grabando el Pic, con el hex standslone628, una vez logrado esto e instalado en la tarjeta, se vera parpadear uno de los led's, luego de esto, utilizando el soft monrds, grabas el texto,  a traves de la entrada db9, cuando das orden de store, parpadeara brevemente el otro led,  luego lo conectas a un excitador,desde la salida rds, sin necesidad de un generador stereo, y vas regulando la salida rds, hasta que veas el texto en pantalla de un receptor, que puede ser el radio de un smartphone., luego de obtener esta seňal, vas a ir perfeccionando tus resultados, una vez logrado, conectas el generador stereo y afinas los niveles, cualquier duda, dentro de mis limitaciones, te ayudare y a los que esten interesados, saludos

Son fotos del prototipo que hice, por la entrada rca, ingreso la seňal que viene del db9 de la pc,
Espero, que sirva de ayuda, saludos.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 12, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> Mpodesta, amigo, puedes probar inicialmente el generador, sin el circuito adicional, grabando el Pic, con el hex standslone628, una vez logrado esto e instalado en la tarjeta, se vera parpadear uno de los led's, luego de esto, utilizando el soft monrds, grabas el texto,  a traves de la entrada db9, cuando das orden de store, parpadeara brevemente el otro led,  luego lo conectas a un excitador,desde la salida rds, sin necesidad de un generador stereo, y vas regulando la salida rds, hasta que veas el texto en pantalla de un receptor, que puede ser el radio de un smartphone., luego de obtener esta seňal, vas a ir perfeccionando tus resultados, una vez logrado, conectas el generador stereo y afinas los niveles, cualquier duda, dentro de mis limitaciones, te ayudare y a los que esten interesados, saludos
> 
> Son fotos del prototipo que hice, por la entrada rca, ingreso la seňal que viene del db9 de la pc,
> Espero, que sirva de ayuda, saludos.




Amigo,muy clara tu explicacion. Los datos los envio y parece funcionar ya que el led rojo parpadea de forma constante y cuando le doy send PI y send PS titila una sola vez el led.Asi que parece que esta bien.

Te comento que estoy intentando realizar la modulacion de los datos sin utilizar el circuito externo,solo generando los 57khz internamente con el PIC, pero al parecer la señal que sale del pic(57khz),pasa por la resistencia de 47k y deberia pasar al colector del BC547 no llega,o veo muy poco...ahi deberia seguir viendo 57khz ya que solo pasa por una resistencia y un transistor en emisor comun. Pero se destruye la señal

En estos momentos voy a conectar el prototipo y vere que veo entre las patas de ese BC547,puede ser que este estropeado

Siempre muy agradecido


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 12, 2019)

Hola a todos , caro Don mpodesta lo transistor BC547 funciona como una llave (ora cortado , ora saturado) y  esa comandada por lo sinal cuadrado de 57KHz que adentra en su base .
Su función es canbiar la fase del sinal filtrado (pino 1 del LM358 "A1" ) en 0° y 180°  (modulación BPSK).
Portanto es normal NO tener un sinal cuadrado en lo colector y si un sinal senoidal con fase canbiada ao rictimo del 57Khz.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 12, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don mpodesta lo transistor BC547 funciona como una llave (ora cortado , ora saturado) y  esa comandada por lo sinal cuadrado de 57KHz que adentra en su base .
> Su función es canbiar la fase del sinal filtrado (pino 1 del LM358 A1 ) en 0° y 180°  (modulación BPSK).
> Portanto es normal NO tener un sinal cuadrado en lo colector y si un sinal senoidal con fase canbiada ao rictimo del 57Khz.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> ...



Amigo Daniel,coincido ! a la base tengo unos 500mv de cuadrada,luego en colector se muere todo asi que debe estar mal el BC.Porque ni cerca esta de ser 57khz jajaja voy a ver el reemplazo de dicho componente si soluciona el problema

Agradecido como siempre mi amigo !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 12, 2019)

Bueno tener 500mV cuadrados en la base es en realidad lo VBE del BC547 , cuanto al Colector debes tener un sinal similar al pino 1 del "A1" pero con fase canbiada ao rictimo del 57KHz.
En lo pino 7 del "A2" es mais facil veer ese sinal porque el estas mas amplificado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 13, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno tener 500mV cuadrados en la base es en realidad lo VBE del BC547 , cuanto al Colector debes tener un sinal similar al pino 1 del "A1" pero con fase canbiada ao rictimo del 57KHz.
> En lo pino 7 del "A2" es mais facil veer ese sinal porque el estas mas amplificado.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Daniel,comprobe lo que dices con el querido osciloscopio...Subo las capturas para que lo vean


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 13, 2019)

mpodesta dijo:


> Daniel,comprobe lo que dices con el querido osciloscopio...Subo las capturas para que lo vean


Descurpe Don mpodesta mi equivoque ,  en realidad es lo pino 7 del "A2" que tiene lo sinal amplificado y no en lo pino 1 del "A1".
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 13, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe Don mpodesta mi equivoque ,  en realidad es lo pino 7 del "A2" que tiene lo sinal amplificado y no en lo pino 1 del "A1".
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel,te comento que medi mediante 3 canales la señal en el colector del BC547,en el pin 1(salida del primer AO) y salida del segundo AO(pin 7)

Es decir si no me equivoco que veo las 2 señales antes de realizar la modulacion y la modulada a la salida...adjunto fotos !!


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 24, 2019)

Buenas gente como andan? espero que bien!! Les adjunto imagenes de la modulacion y amplificacion con el LM 386.

En la imagen se puede observar la modulacion (salida LM358,pin 7 ) en amarillo y en celeste se ve la mezcla que realiza el LM386 con la señal piloto de 19khz

Hoy realizare mas pruebas conectando la salida del sistema a un equipo HP que adjunto en imagenes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2019)

mpodesta dijo:


> Buenas gente como andan? espero que bien!! Les adjunto imagenes de la modulacion y amplificacion con el LM 386.
> 
> En la imagen se puede observar la modulacion (salida LM358,pin 7 ) en amarillo y en celeste se ve la mezcla que realiza el LM386 con la señal piloto de 19khz
> 
> Hoy realizare mas pruebas conectando la salida del sistema a un equipo HP que adjunto en imagenes


!Felicitacione por lo Generador de RF , es un Alta Gamma !.
Lo que posuo en mi taller es un HP8656B , un poco mas viejo , pero un verdadero fierro .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 24, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Felicitacione por lo Generador de RF , es un Alta Gamma !.
> Lo que posuo en mi taller es un HP8656B , un poco mas viejo , pero un verdadero fierro .
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias amigo !! te cuento que realizamos algunas pruebas y en mono logramos ver los datos transmitidos...para la gente que dudaba en su momento o los nuevos que lean comento que si se puede grabar en el pic y no depende de la pc.

Ahora cuando pasamos a "stereo" la cosa se puso un poco mas fea,y algunos armonicos como uno en 38k bastante importante....al parecer hay algo saturando ,no sabria decir que ...pero ya vamos a ver

Proximos pasos,vamos a cambiar el LM358 por el TL072 que es un poco mejor para este tipo de sistemas. De hecho en el sistema que utilizo @moises calderon  aparece el 072 en ves del 358.

Tambien comento que no vimos problemas de desfasaje,medimos con osciloscopio y parece estar bastante bien

saludos y muchas gracias como siemmpre por el apoyo !


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 24, 2019)

Amigos, yo hice el circuito, sin el generador de piloto, se generan los caracteres, pero se producen interrupciones,  no se logra un texto continuo, y ademas los cuadros solo permiten 7 caracteres para las palabras, estoy buscando la razon de ese problema.


----------



## mpodesta (Jun 24, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos, yo hice el circuito, sin el generador de piloto, se generan los caracteres, pero se producen interrupciones,  no se logra un texto continuo, y ademas los cuadros solo permiten 7 caracteres para las palabras, estoy buscando la razon de ese problema.



Bien,voy a ver el tema de las interrupciones pero creo que no tenia ese problema. Si en Stereo se pudria todo. Estoy probando todo eso con un SDR y veo el espectro con sdr-radio.

El miercoles seguramente realice mas pruebas y voy a sacar capturas de lo que daba la pantalla del sdr/radio en pc


----------



## mpodesta (Jul 1, 2019)

Buenas gente ! Estuve demorado y no subi imanges porque tuvimos revisando soldaduras y demas cuestiones en la placa para poder ver que el sistema tengo la menor cantidad de fallas posibles. Adjunto imagen de lo que pudimos ver con SDR con el sistema RDS en "mono" .

Pueden observar arriba a la derecha la frase "aguante gicom" ,que es lo que transmitimos y puede verse la modulacion en 57khz.
Tengo algunas consultas ,quizas me pueden seguir ayudando :

1-Se puede mejorar la señal solamente ajustando niveles? daria darme por hecho con esta señal?
2-Esta tarde hago lo mismo en stereo mandando señal de 19k de GAF,luego pruebo MPX.
3-Puede ser que la señal que genere y adjunte en imagen pueda verla con el SDR pero no asi con un celular?
4-Hay mas formas de poder probar este sistema? vi que existe un tal "RDS spy" pero necesito una placa de sonido profesional segun entendi

Desde ya gente,agradezco mucho su ayuda...son gente de primera !!

Saludos !


moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos, yo hice el circuito, sin el generador de piloto, se generan los caracteres, pero se producen interrupciones,  no se logra un texto continuo, y ademas los cuadros solo permiten 7 caracteres para las palabras, estoy buscando la razon de ese problema.



Moises ahi subi lo que yo veo,con que nivel de señal RDS estas entrada al 386?


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 1, 2019)

mpodesta, te soy honesto,  no lo visualice en osciloscopio, ni analizador, lo envie de frente a un excitador, y ajuste niveles, hay un punto, en que el texto corre bien, si le das mucho nivel genera un ruido


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 2, 2019)

Buenas, deciros que el PIC del MONRDS, SI se puede grabar, en el RDS de J.Goessens hubo un tiempo en el que un fallo en el archivo hex colgado en su web imposibilitó grabar el PIC. Ahora si se graba...

Veo que estais utilizando el LM386 como amplificador final de señal compuesta mpx, es buena idea puesto que SI NO colocamos un condensador entre el pin 1 y 8 tendremos menos nivel de salida pero SI tendremos un ancho de banda de 300 kHz en amplificación, que es lo que nos interesa para poder amplificar la componente MPX con total linealidad.

He visto la imagen quehabeis colgado del SDR y la subportadora RDS tiene un aspecto como muy feo, como irregular. No tengo ahora a mano capturas de como se ve una señal RDS de calidad en el dominio del tiempo pero es diferente.

Sobre el RDS spy, para echarlo a andar necesitas un sintonizador-receptor con posibilidad de salida MPX y una tarjeta que soporte 192k de sample rate. Si no tienes la tarjeta de sonido se puede hacer el montaje que en su día realicé que consiste en fabricar un decodificador RDS híbrido, la salida MPX del receptor va a un decodificador RDS basado en algún chip tipo SAA6579T o TDA7330 donde obtendremos la señal de datos y reloj que irá a la entrada de la tarjeta de sonido y de ahí a RDS Spy.


----------



## mpodesta (Jul 2, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> mpodesta, te soy honesto,  no lo visualice en osciloscopio, ni analizador, lo envie de frente a un excitador, y ajuste niveles, hay un punto, en que el texto corre bien, si le das mucho nivel genera un ruido



@moises calderon  Que bueno,yo estoy intentando ver por que se ve tan fea la imagen,pero no estoy pudiendo lograrlo. Tampoco quiero darme por vencido con este sistema. Te consulto,como se puede demodular una señal en mono si no tiene referencia?

Perdon por la ignorancia en la pregunta

saludos y mil gracias amigo !


Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, deciros que el PIC del MONRDS, SI se puede grabar, en el RDS de J.Goessens hubo un tiempo en el que un fallo en el archivo hex colgado en su web imposibilitó grabar el PIC. Ahora si se graba...
> 
> Veo que estais utilizando el LM386 como amplificador final de señal compuesta mpx, es buena idea puesto que SI NO colocamos un condensador entre el pin 1 y 8 tendremos menos nivel de salida pero SI tendremos un ancho de banda de 300 kHz en amplificación, que es lo que nos interesa para poder amplificar la componente MPX con total linealidad.
> 
> ...



Hola amigo Andrxxx , te agradezco primeramente la ayuda !!

1-Asi es, estoy utilizando el 386 sin el capacitor entre los pines 1 y 8,que haria de ajuste de ganancia
2-Si,es lo mejor que da teniendo en cuenta que utilizo mono ,una señal en 57khz exactos ,probado el TL082 y 358 ,me parece que debe ser cuestion de niveles ,porque otra cosa no se me ocurre. Si ACLARAR que el generador HP me reinyecta a la salida del 386 armonicos en frecuencias entre los 20 y 50khz . Podra ser ese equipo el problema?
3-Sobre el spy si la placa de 192 se me hace imposible ,vere de seguir probando con el sdr...algun software que me recomienden para ello? es un RTL2830U


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2019)

mpodesta dijo:


> "Si ACLARAR que el generador HP me reinyecta a la salida del 386 armonicos en frecuencias entre los 20 y 50khz . Podra ser ese equipo el problema?"


Hola a todos , caro Don mpodesta se no for de muchas molestias,? podrias esplica mejor lo que se paso  ?.
No entiendi tu dudas , pero puedo te decir que ese generador de RF es un tipo Alta Gamma y seguramente el NO es un factor limitante en tu teste.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mpodesta (Jul 2, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don mpodesta se no for de muchas molestias,? podrias esplica mejor lo que se paso  ?.
> No entiendi tu dudas , pero puedo te decir que ese generador de RF es un tipo Alta Gamma y seguramente el NO es un factor limitante en tu teste.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Molestias son las que produzco yo amigo,ustedes me ayudan demasiado !! Explico:

Al conectar la salida del 386 al generador RF HP ,y conectando la punta de oscilosopio en la salida del 386 se ve en la FFT un armonico en 24khz si mal no recuerdo o quizas un poco mas alto,que se "apaga",al desconectar la salida del 386 del generador RF

Saludos amigo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2019)

mpodesta dijo:


> Molestias son las que produzco yo amigo,ustedes me ayudan demasiado !! Explico:
> 
> Al conectar la salida del 386 al generador RF HP ,y conectando la punta de oscilosopio en la salida del 386 se ve en la FFT un armonico en 24khz si mal no recuerdo o quizas un poco mas alto,que se "apaga",al desconectar la salida del 386 del generador RF
> 
> Saludos amigo


Hummmm mucho estraño lo que aclaras , la inpedancia de entrada de audio modulante esterno es de 600 Ohmios segun la hoja de datos tecnicos dese generador.
Lo CI LM386 logra excitar sin problema algun inpedancias tan bajas como 8 Ohmios , quizaz si poner una RED Snubber (resistor de 470nF poliester mectalizado en serie con un resistor de  10 Ohmios) directamente entre la salida (pino 5) y masa o tierra logre estabilizar alguna oscilación parasictica en la salida que porventura venga a si desenvolver.
No olvidar de poner un capacitor de desacople DC (220uF ) en la salida (pino 5) del LM386  porque en ese punto hay 1/2 de VCC.
Como cable de audio te recomendo poner un tipo RG059 (75 Ohmios) por que ese tiene baja capacitancia , ya los cable para audio tienem elevada capacitancia parasictica.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 3, 2019)

mpodesta amigo, me preguntas, como puede demodular una seňal mono, si no tiene referencia?, a que te refieres?, a un transmisor sin generador stereo le inyectas una seňal mono, y el receptor la demodula normal, igual sucede con el rds, naturalmente el receptor, debe estar preparado, para esos fines., saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 3, 2019)

mpodesta dijo:


> @moises calderon  Que bueno,yo estoy intentando ver por que se ve tan fea la imagen,pero no estoy pudiendo lograrlo. Tampoco quiero darme por vencido con este sistema. Te consulto,como se puede demodular una señal en mono si no tiene referencia?
> 
> Perdon por la ignorancia en la pregunta
> 
> ...



Buenas, para usar RDS Spy con la tarjeta de sonido necesito un receptor que proporcione salida MPX.


----------



## radium98 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## 12AT7 (Sep 18, 2020)

Buenas noches!!
Estoy montando el encoder de PIRA y se me ocurrió calcular la frecuencia de corte de la etapa de audio dado por L1/C17 (15mH/4n7) y da como resultado 18,9999KHz. ¿No debería ser a 15KHz el corte de frecuencia? Gracias por alguna respuesta.


----------



## Gatxan (Sep 19, 2020)

El supresor LC está especialmente ajustado a 19khz porque su función es eliminar todo resto de esa frecuencia del audio entrante para proteger el piloto de 19khz que genera el codificador, si no se degrada la calidad de sonido porque aparecen ruidos de batido de frecuencias.

En cambio, si simulas el filtro entero (con los dos op-amps que lleva y componentes asociados), verás que corta a 15 khz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2020)

12AT7 dijo:


> Buenas noches!!
> Estoy montando el encoder de PIRA y se me ocurrió calcular la frecuencia de corte de la etapa de audio dado por L1/C17 (15mH/4n7) y da como resultado 18,9999KHz. ¿No debería ser a 15KHz el corte de frecuencia? Gracias por alguna respuesta.


Hola a todos , caro Don 12AT7  en realidad ese Tanque LC es una tranpa para sinales de 19KHz ( tono Piloto ) que porventura puedan venir adjunto con lo programa de audio.
Esa conponente seguramente molestaria lo receptor de estereo obstaculizando la correcta demultiplexación ( separación de los canales)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 12AT7 (Sep 19, 2020)

Muchísimas gracias Daniel López!!


----------



## radium98 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hola chicos del foro , estaba pensando en añadir un detector de bloqueo de pll con un lm567 para los 19 kHz para sincronizar con los 57 kHz de la señal de rds , tengo un esquema de otro rds , tengo que buscarlo , pero el problema es donde inyectarlo con el 16f628a


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola chicos del foro , estaba pensando en añadir un detector de bloqueo de pll con un lm567 para los 19 kHz para sincronizar con los 57 kHz de la señal de rds , tengo un esquema de otro rds , tengo que buscarlo , pero el problema es donde inyectarlo con el 16f628a



Caro Don radium98 lo CI LM567 NO te sirve para ese servicio.
Su función es identificar una determinada frequenzia pré programada con valores de capacitores y resistores.
La identificación es hecha por nivel logico bajo y cuando en nivel logico alto la frequenzia a sener identificada NO es la deseada.
Para generar una subportadora de 57KHz sincronizada con lo tono piloto de 19KHz ( ese oriundo del encoder estereo) debe hacer uso del  CI PLL matricula "4046".
La salida del CI 4046 debes conectar a lo resistor de 3K3 que antes eras conectado a lo pino 18 del PIC 16F628.
Lo pino 17 del PIC 16F628 debes sener desligado del otro resistor de 3K3.
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## radium98 (Jun 29, 2021)

créanme que lo vi en un viejo esquema, con fecha del año 2009.
puedes dibujarlo a mano en el esquema que he puesto arriba gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> créanme que lo vi en un viejo esquema, con fecha del año 2009.
> puedes dibujarlo a mano en el esquema que he puesto arriba gracias


Veer mejor en lo Post #242 dese mismo hilo.
!Suerte!


----------



## radium98 (Jun 30, 2021)

como puedo ver don Daniel, hay una ligera diferencia, entre lo que usted dice y lo que hay dentro del esquema, por eso le pregunto si puede dibujar a mano, lo que usted dice post#242 .ya he leído este hilo antes muchas veces 
y lo que no entiendo también es la necesidad del 4017.necesito que sea aplicable en mi esquema


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 30, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> como puedo ver don Daniel, hay una ligera diferencia, entre lo que usted dice y lo que hay dentro del esquema, por eso le pregunto si puede dibujar a mano, lo que usted dice post#242 .ya he leído este hilo antes muchas veces
> y lo que no entiendo también es la necesidad del 4017.necesito que sea aplicable en mi esquema


Ok caro Don radium98 , realmente jo me equivoque cuando esplique que debias ingresar con lo sinal de 57KHz ( subportadora del RDS) en lo resistor de 3K3 que era conectado a lo pino 18 del PIC 16F628 y olvidar la conección del pino 18 del PIC 16F628 hasta lo otro resistor de 3K3 , cuando en realidad ( o mejor lo correcto ) es conectar la salida del VCO del CI PLL 4046 hasta lo resistor de base del transistor "Q3" .
Bueno , premeramente es nesesario conocer bien claro como anda lo paso PLL ( 4046 y 4017 ) y que función ese paso cunple.
Lo CI 4046 tiene adentro del un paso VCO ( oscilador  controlado por tensión) , ese VCO genera la frequenzia de 57KHz ( subportadora del RDS) y su control ( pino 9 ) es oriundo de un filtro de lazo tipo pasa bajos ( R14 , R15 y C10 ).
Adentro del CI 4046 tanbien hay un conparador de fase , en una de las entradas ( pino 14 ) adentra lo tono piloto de 19KHz ( ese oriundo del Encoder Estereo) y en la otra entrada ( PINO 3 ) adentra la frequenzia del VCO ( 57KHz) pero antes esa es dibidida por lo dibisor por 3 ( 4017) que ahora es 19KHz ( PINO 2 ) .
Lo paso conparador de fase conpara la referenzia de 19KHz oriundo del Encoder Estereo con lo VCO (57KHz) dibidido por 3 = 19KHz y lo resultado dese conparador de fase  ( PINO 13 ) es filtrado por lo filtro de lazo pasa bajos ( r14 , R15 y C10 ) .
La tensión de control oriundo del filtro de lazo "sintoniza" lo VCO pelo pino 9 para obtener la frequenzia de 57KHz sincronizada en fase con la frequenzia de referenzia de 19KHz del Encoder Estereo.
La llave "SW1" permite escojer entre operación en modo Mono o Estereo.
Si quieres la subportadora de 57KHz enfasada con lo tono piloto del Encoder Estereo ( operación Estereo) o NO o osea operación en Mono y la generación desa subportadora es oriunda del PIC 16F628.
En modo Mono la subportadora de 57KHz es oriunda del  proprio PIC 16F628 , ya cuando andando en estereo la subportadora de 57KHz es oriunda del PLL 4046 y esa es sincronizada en fase con lo tono piloto de 19KHz del Encoder Estereo.
Lo conector "J2" debes sener conectado a lo Encoder Estereo en lo tono piloto ( 19KHz) antes dese sinal  sener mesclado a lo sinal MPX.
Desejo que tengas entiendido lo que escribi por aca , dudas adicionales pregunte nuevamente .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## radium98 (Jul 1, 2021)

Perdón por el retraso, aquí tenemos un corte de luz de 22 horas...
sí Daniel valiosa y más la explicación para mí, puedo entender lo que dices, pero ¿por qué no en lugar de generar los 57 khz de la red r / c, ¿por qué no tomó de los 57 khz de la pic16f628, otra cosa que la señal de dos estará en fase, por lo que puede tomó el pulso de fase pin 1 de la 4046 a un LED de bloqueo detectar, pero todavía estoy confundido acerca de los puntos de entrada en mis circuitos dentro y fuera.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 1, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Perdón por el retraso, aquí tenemos un corte de luz de 22 horas...
> sí Daniel valiosa y más la explicación para mí, puedo entender lo que dices, pero ¿por qué no en lugar de generar los 57 khz de la red r / c, ¿por qué no tomó de los 57 khz de la pic16f628, otra cosa que la señal de dos estará en fase, por lo que puede tomó el pulso de fase pin 1 de la 4046 a un LED de bloqueo detectar, pero todavía estoy confundido acerca de los puntos de entrada en mis circuitos dentro y fuera.


Bueno vamos por partes , lo sistema RDS nesecita de una subportadora de 57KHz para puder funcionar tal cual lo sistema Encoder Estereo nesecita de la subportadora de 38KHz.
Cuando  ustedes anda en modo MONO ,  NO tienes disponible en las manos lo Encoder Estereo , asi quien genera la subportadora de 57KHz del sistema RDS es lo proprio PIC 16F628.
Ya cuando andas en modo ESTEREO hay en lo sinal MPX lo tono piloto de 19KHz incluso , asi ese tono es aprovechado para generar la subportadora de 57KHz una vez que muy afortunadamente es ezactamente su tercer harmonico relacionado.
Hasta onde se funciona lo sistema RDS con su subportadora de 57KHz sincronizada con lo tono piloto de 19KHz o NO , pero entiendo que si  anbos sinales (57KHz y 19KHz ) andan sincronizados la cosa es bien mas prolija y quizaz eso facilita lo funcionamento del posto receptor cuando decodifica lo sinal RDS.
Haora hablamos del PLL 4046 , lo pino 1 dese CI es lo que llamamos de "LOCK DETECT" o detector de lazo cerriado , jo personalmente prefero indicar un lazo cerriado con lo diodo LED apagado y NO ascieso (prendido) ,eso porque es mas facil de idenctificar que lo lazo si queda inestable con lo parpadillo del LED , ya lo contrario no , eso por causa de la inercia de nuestra visión que dificultaria identificar un pequeño tienpo de apagado dentre mucho tienpo de enciendido (prendido) .
Bueno ahora hablemos de como conectar ese "engendro" a tu  Transmissor de FM.
Lo conector "J4" ustedes conecta en la entrada de MPX de tu Excitador de FM  , "J3" ustedes conecta en la salida MPX del ENCODER ESTEREO , "J2" debes conectar en tu ENCODER ESTEREO donde hay la generación del tono piloto de 19KHz antes que el es sumado a lo sinal MPX , o sea un punto donde ese sinal de 19KHz sea PURO sin cualquer interferencia de cualquer otro tipo de sinal.
Mas una vez , la llave "SW1" escoje si quieres andar en modo MONO o ESTEREO , o sea NO sincronizado o sincronizado.
!Suerte en los estudios!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## radium98 (Jul 1, 2021)

Bueno ahora hablemos de como conectar ese "engendro" a tu Transmissor de FM.
Lo conector "J4" ustedes conecta en la entrada de MPX de tu Excitador de FM , "J3" ustedes conecta en la salida MPX del ENCODER ESTEREO , "J2" debes conectar en tu ENCODER ESTEREO donde hay la generación del tono piloto de 19KHz antes que el es sumado a lo sinal MPX , o sea un punto donde ese sinal de 19KHz sea PURO sin cualquer interferencia de cualquer otro tipo de sinal.
todo se entiende hasta aquí , porque necesito que se aplique en el esquema , que estoy posteando por favor , porque ya he hecho los rds , y no tengo material nuevo para conseguir uno nuevo .ahora tengo que conseguir un 4046 y veré si hay algún equivalente para el famoso cd4017 o tengo que esperar un poco ...
lo siento he editado el pdf , para que quede clara la idea de las conexiones


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 1, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Bueno ahora hablemos de como conectar ese "engendro" a tu Transmissor de FM.
> Lo conector "J4" ustedes conecta en la entrada de MPX de tu Excitador de FM , "J3" ustedes conecta en la salida MPX del ENCODER ESTEREO , "J2" debes conectar en tu ENCODER ESTEREO donde hay la generación del tono piloto de 19KHz antes que el es sumado a lo sinal MPX , o sea un punto donde ese sinal de 19KHz sea PURO sin cualquer interferencia de cualquer otro tipo de sinal.
> todo se entiende hasta aquí , porque necesito que se aplique en el esquema , que estoy posteando por favor , porque ya he hecho los rds , y no tengo material nuevo para conseguir uno nuevo .ahora tengo que conseguir un 4046 y veré si hay algún equivalente para el famoso cd4017 o tengo que esperar un poco ...
> lo siento he editado el pdf , para que quede clara la idea de las conexiones


La función del CI "CD4017" es un hacer una dibisión por 3 , asi el dibide lo sinal de 57KHz generado por lo paso VCO (pino 4)  del 4046 por 3 , salindo 19Khz que son reinjectado nuevamente en lo CI PLL 4046 (pino 3) .
Si puder subir lo diagrama esquemactico de tu Encoder Estereo puedo ayudarte a como conectar correctamente lo sinal a "J2".
!Suerte!


----------



## radium98 (Jul 2, 2021)

muy informativo y claro , creo que debe ser mi ultima pregunta ,para dejar las cosas mas claras .que pin del pic 17 o 18 proporcionan los 57khz puros , y no es mejor tomarlo del pic y sincronizarlo con el cd4046 , en vez de usar un oscilador RC libre que puede derivar en ppm , hertz.Y esto estara en fase real porque son de la misma generacion xtal
se me olvida que el equipo de música que voy a utilizar es el famoso pira .me queda claro que inyectar el piloto 19khz o el mpx out


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> muy informativo y claro , creo que debe ser mi ultima pregunta ,para dejar las cosas mas claras .que pin del pic 17 o 18 proporcionan los 57khz puros , y no es mejor tomarlo del pic y sincronizarlo con el cd4046 , en vez de usar un oscilador RC libre que puede derivar en ppm , hertz.Y esto estara en fase real porque son de la misma generacion xtal


Bueno , la frequenzia de 57KHz ( subportadora de RDS) sale del CI PIC 16F628 por lo pino 9 ,ya  los pinos 17 y 18 son los datos seriales a sener transmitido modulando la subportadora de 57KHz en BPSK ( Bi Phase Shift Key) o sea modulación en fase 0° o 180° conforme lo nivel  logico desa información serial.
La frequenzia de 57KHz generados por lo paso VCO del CI 4046 si queda sincronizada con lo tono piloto de 19KHz del encoder estereo y su precisión es directamente la misma del tono piloto de 19KHz.
Portanto quien garante esa precisión de frequenzia es lo tipo de generador enpleyado en lo encoder estereo ( oscilador "R" y "C", pilotado a cristal de quartzo o resonador ceramico) .
!Saludos!


----------



## radium98 (Jul 2, 2021)

Daniel gracias , déjame estudiar un poco más , para aclarar las cosas en mi mente entonces voy a responder .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Daniel gracias , déjame estudiar un poco más , para aclarar las cosas en mi mente entonces voy a responder .


Ok , dudas posterioes , pregunte , es un gusto platicar sobre ese tema
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## radium98 (Jul 2, 2021)

lo que no entiendo es... los 19khz inyectados y lo que se genera desde el 4017 entran al 4046 y están en fase, la salida va a la base del bc547 y omitimos los 57khz que vienen del pic, porque se genera desde el vco del 4046, pero la salida sigue libre del circuito rds o me equivoco, o donde me equivoco, perdón si soy tonto en mi pregunta, debe ser un bucle o no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> lo que no entiendo es... los 19khz inyectados y lo que se genera desde el 4017 entran al 4046 y están en fase, la salida va a la base del bc547 y omitimos los 57khz que vienen del pic, porque se genera desde el vco del 4046, pero la salida sigue libre del circuito rds o me equivoco, o donde me equivoco, perdón si soy tonto en mi pregunta, debe ser un bucle o no?


Bueno lo dato serial generado por lo PIC 16F628 cuando en modo ESTEREO ese NO es sincronizado con la subportadora de 57KHz .
Ya la subportadora de 57KHz es sincronizada con lo tono piloto de 19KHz oriundo del ENCODER ESTEREO.
Lo "bucle" o "lazo cerriado" es hecho entre lo tono piloto de 19KHz ( referenzia ) con la frequenzia de 57KHz ( esa generada en lo paso VCO) que despues es dibidida por 3 para generar lso 19KHz a sener conparados con la referenzia de 19KHz ( tono piloto del Encoder ESTEREO) por lo paso conparador de fase donde su salida es lo pino 9 del PLL 4046.


----------



## radium98 (Jul 4, 2021)

Don @Daniel Lopes como eu prometi , aqui o esquema com lm567.
a pm pode ser para falar em inglês ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Don @Daniel Lopes como eu prometi , aqui o esquema com lm567.
> a pm pode ser para falar em inglês ?


Bueno , ? podrias esplicar cual función cunple ese circuito , o mejor , donde el es enpleyado?
!Saludos!


----------



## radium98 (Jul 5, 2021)

si es un circuito de bloqueo de piloto rds, usando el lm567 como dije antes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2021)

Lo CI LM567 es un identificador de tono , cuando la frequenzia del tono presente en su entrada es igual a la frequenzia pré programada en lo LM567 ese baja lo nivel logico de salida ( pino 8)  para cero ( frequenzia identificada) y cuando la frequenzia NO es la misma del 567 lo nivel logico de salida ( pino 8) es alto.
Aun no se cual es la finalidade dese circuito o donde el puede funcionar / ayudar en un encoder RDS.
!Saludos!


----------



## radium98 (Jul 9, 2021)

Puede ayudar, créeme, porque esta diseñado para ese uso, en este circuito, déjame un tiempo te mando un completo donde lo encontre, mi pregunta ahora este circuito usa el ic sn7403 con colector abierto, el cual no pude encontrar, puedo usar en su lugar el 7400 debo en este caso quitar r10 o dejar todo como esta


----------



## radium98 (Jul 10, 2021)

pics


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 25, 2021)

Hola, estuve repasando completamente el tema, y lo que no se ha tratado es una solución al cristal de 4.332 Mhz. Valdría generar esa frecuencia externamente e ingresarla por el pin ¿16? del 16f628?


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 26, 2021)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, estuve repasando completamente el tema, y lo que no se ha tratado es una solución al cristal de 4.332 Mhz. Valdría generar esa frecuencia externamente e ingresarla por el pin ¿16? del 16f628?


Sí, la mayoría de los microcontroladores aceptan entrada de reloj externo siempre y cuando esté habilitado el uso de cuarzo o resonador. Fíjate en el datasheet, porque puede tener ciertos requerimientos de niveles de señal.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 28, 2021)

Entonces, sólo adaptando lo que ya hay (me refiero al mon rds con el pll cuya referencia es el tono de 19khz del codificador estéreo), en vez de usarlo para tenerlo en fase con los 57khz del rds (y que según interpreto ya no tendrían sincronismo con los datos del rds en la forma en que se usa), se podría usar el 4046 como oscilador de 4.332 Mhz, pasarlo por un cd4040 dividiendo en 228 y que la referencia sean los 19khz provenientes del codificador estéreo (que sí provendrían de un oscilador a cristal), logrando entonces 4.332Mhz estables para ingresar al pin 16 del 16f628 del rds, y logrando así, además, el sincroniso necesario entre el estéreo y el rds, resolviendo el problema de disponibilidad de un cristal tan específico para el rds.

Por favor, corrijanme si me equivoco mucho.


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 28, 2021)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Entonces, sólo adaptando lo que ya hay (me refiero al mon rds con el pll cuya referencia es el tono de 19khz del codificador estéreo), en vez de usarlo para tenerlo en fase con los 57khz del rds (y que según interpreto ya no tendrían sincronismo con los datos del rds en la forma en que se usa), se podría usar el 4046 como oscilador de 4.332 Mhz, pasarlo por un cd4040 dividiendo en 228 y que la referencia sean los 19khz provenientes del codificador estéreo (que sí provendrían de un oscilador a cristal), logrando entonces 4.332Mhz estables para ingresar al pin 16 del 16f628 del rds, y logrando así, además, el sincroniso necesario entre el estéreo y el rds, resolviendo el problema de disponibilidad de un cristal tan específico para el rds.
> 
> Por favor, corrijanme si me equivoco mucho.


Sí, buena estrategia. Si me permites una concreción: el 74HC4046 es más veloz a 5V que el 4046 normal y llegará cómodamente a los 4.332MHz con su VCO integrado.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2021)

Respecto a eso del la velocidad del 4046, al revisar la hoja de datos del CD4046, me encuentro con que en bajada y con viento a favor, el vco sólo irá hasta unos 2,4 Mhz. Ya el 74HC4046 puede sin problemas hasta casi 30 Mhz. Ahora el problema es la disponibilidad y el precio... consulté, y por acá no hay en esa familia, y en Mercado Libre hay dos vendedores que lo tienen, y la verdad es caro... De modo que pensaba entonces en valerme de otra opción.

En principio, la referencia seguiría siendo el tono de 19khz proveniente del estéreo, el pll sería el CD4046, el divisor entre 228 sería el CD4040, y me valdría de un 74LS00 como VCO. De esta manera estaría usando un IC más, pero a un ahorrando varias veces lo que cuesta el 74HC4046.

Comentaré cada avance, aunque mis tiempos son complicados y todo será muy de a poquito.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 29, 2021)

No estaba siguiendo todo el tema pero DJ_Glenn porque seria toda esa cuestión?

Si mandas a tallar un cristal seguramente te complicas menos y tal vez hasta mas económico.

Todavía(me informaron casualmente hoy) queda uno en Argentina que talla cristales a medida("por deporte" ya que hace mas de 40 años que esta en esto) así que seria cuestión de aprovechar, me parece.

Solo es un comentario y cada cual gasta su tiempo y dinero en lo que le parece/gusta.

Saludos.

PD: Se puede tomar sopa con un tenedor pero existiendo la cuchara yo no lo pienso dos veces. 

El 74HCT4046, aquí, cuesta menos de 2U$A, no se si es lo que buscas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2021)

Todo este lío es precisamente por no encontrar en el mercado el cristal. Claramente sería menos engorroso y más barato (espero) acudir a alguien que talle a medida, pero no he encontrado. Agradezco el contacto si es posible.

De cualquier manera, creo que tener otras alternativas también está bueno. Por ejemplo, por mucho tiempo tuve ganas de llevar a la práctica el codificador estéreo de SM0VPO, pero no encontraba en cristal de 4.864. Así que le metí un oscilador con un resonador de 455khz (llevado a 456), un 4017 dividiendo en 6, y luego un 4040 del que donde salen los 38 y 19 khz. En el circuito original  todo esto se hace con un cd4060, pero el simple hecho de no encontrar ese cristal obligó a agrandar un poco la cosa. Luego el resto del circuito quedó igual. (este es el que comento: http://sm0vpo.altervista.org/audio/stereo_enc.htm).


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 30, 2021)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Todo este lío es precisamente por no encontrar en el mercado el cristal. Claramente sería menos engorroso y más barato (espero) acudir a alguien que talle a medida, pero no he encontrado. Agradezco el contacto si es posible.
> 
> De cualquier manera, creo que tener otras alternativas también está bueno. Por ejemplo, por mucho tiempo tuve ganas de llevar a la práctica el codificador estéreo de SM0VPO, pero no encontraba en cristal de 4.864. Así que le metí un oscilador con un resonador de 455khz (llevado a 456), un 4017 dividiendo en 6, y luego un 4040 del que donde salen los 38 y 19 khz. En el circuito original  todo esto se hace con un cd4060, pero el simple hecho de no encontrar ese cristal obligó a agrandar un poco la cosa. Luego el resto del circuito quedó igual. (este es el que comento: http://sm0vpo.altervista.org/audio/stereo_enc.htm).


Fue por la vía personal los datos que tengo pero creo que esta entre la lista de proveedores/negocios del Foro.

Si, siempre es saludable explorar otros caminos alternativos, el único problema que llevan tiempo y dinero extra generalmente pero uno aprende.

Yo cerré el tema experimentación en este área ya que con los años uno aprende que no puede ser Superman y Batman, etc y hay que optar/acotar para no hacer cierto el refrán "el que mucho abarca, poco aprieta", a poco de pasar a "la pasiva" y en estas épocas, es mi pensamiento actual.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 30, 2021)

Hola Ricbevi, en el listado de proveedores creo que no le encontré. Lo volveré a revisar.

Estuve dibujando algo con el criterio que comenté, y creo que no es tan engoroso ni complicado. Obviamente agranda el pcb, pero tampoco tanto. Espero poder llevarlo a la práctica durante agosto para ver que cuenta, y respecto al costo, es verdad que tres integrados deberían costar más que un cristal (aunque no sé cuanto cuesta uno a pedido), pero no es necesariamente un dineral que justifique abandonar el proyecto. Tal vez sea más un capricho que la prima necesidad de una solución, pero quiero intentarlo. 

Respecto a la experimentación, desde mi lugar, es más por hobbie. Obviamente prefiero las soluciones disponibles, pero cuando la realidad hace que esas posibilidades se alejen, hay que agarrar un cacho de alambre y atarlo, pero dejandolo tan razonablemente bien como se pueda.

Vuelvo a insistir, si mi criterio en esto es correcto, se dependería sí o sí del codificador estéreo, pero se resolvería el asunto de la disponibilidad del cristal y todo quedaría gobernado por un único oscilador, con los beneficios que conlleva.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 31, 2021)

En la teoría esta todo bien pero el tema pasa por la estabilidad de la "referencia" en cualquier sistema de PLL que el error de la misma se multiplica por el factor del divisor de entrada al lazo con respecto a la salida.

Es una de las aplicaciones del PLL como multiplicador de frecuencia.

Si la referencia que usaras es lo suficientemente estable, vale, si no, por eso se usa cristales en los PLL como referencia.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 31, 2021)

Efectivamente. Por eso decía de usar los 19khz del estéreo (asumiendo que estos provienen de un cristal).


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 31, 2021)

Pero necesitas los 57khz, para, el rds,


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 31, 2021)

Las señales involucradas son 19KHz(piloto), 38KHz( sub-portadora del canal estéreo) y 57KHz (de la sub-portadora del RDS).

Todas deberían estar sincronizadas por eso cuando se necesita agregar algo como el RDS se debe sincronizar como se hace que es lo mas fácil(desde el piloto de 19KHz como muestra) o se genera todo en una misma placa con las tres señales mas la modulación mas el RDS todo junto.

Siempre estamos hablando de estéreo que es lo mas complicado porque involucra tres señales que deben ir sincronizadas para no "pelearse" 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 31, 2021)

Repaso la idea: generar 4.332 Mhz con un 74ls00, estabilizandolos con un cd4046, comparando los 19khz extraidos de un codificador estéreo con los 19khz obtenidos de dividir 4.332 Mhz en 228 con un cd4040. Se asume que los 19khz del estéreo serán generados por un cristal u otra fuente de razonable precisión.

En principio todo este lío es para reemplazar el cristal, que por acá no lo consigo.

El RDS que tengo en proyecto es el MON RDS con el pic 16f628, sin considerar modificar su programa. De modo que del generador estéreo se tendrían los 19 y 38khz en sincronía, y por usar estos 19khz como referencia del pll del oscilador de 4.332Mhz del RDS, los 57khz que salen del pin 9 del pic, también estarían sincronizados con los 19 y 38 khz.

Corrijanme si me equivoco en mucho.

En la semana comienzo a llevarlo a la práctica, a ver cómo va la cosa. De arrebatado ya dibujé un pcb que incluye el pll, el vco y el divisor junto con el MON RDS. Obviamente iré ensayando por partes, pero de primera estoy casi convencido que debe funcionar.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 1, 2021)

En la teoría esta, pero como te aclare cualquier modificación/alteración de la frecuencia patrón de 19KHz se incrementara 228 veces a la salida sobre los 4.332KHz....10Hz en 19KHz en mas/menos serian en 2.3KHz aproximadamente en mas o menos de 4.332KHz(4329,7 a 4334.3). 

No se como reaccionara el PIC en cuanto a esta variación(si existiera). Hay que probar a ver que pasa. Solo marco lo que veo que puede ser problemático a mi entender con ese sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 20, 2022)

Hola a todos , dejo aca en adjunto un circuito que escoje automaticamente lo modo Estereo/Mono a pedido del Compa Don radium98.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## radium98 (Mar 20, 2022)

Si, efectivamente fue una solicitud de mi parte , muchas gracias junta del foro y miembro Don @Daniel Lopes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 20, 2022)

!Dudas adicionales , pregunte !
!Suerte en los desaholllos!


----------

